# Who makes the best polo shirt?



## gamma68

I'm sure the question has been asked before. But there are new offerings each year. So I'll ask again.

Who offers the best short-sleeve polo shirts?

By best, I'm thinking looks good, fits good, feels good, priced reasonably, and durable (i.e. doesn't fade or fray after 3 wearings).

Brands I have in mind now are:


LL Bean 
Brooks Brothers 
Orvis 
J Crew
Lands' End 

RL Polo is probably out of the picture for me because of the logo. Same with BB, unless the logo blends in with the shirt and is relatively inconspicuous.

I'm also not on board with the "wrinkle free" stuff. I have no issue with ironing when needed.

Your recommendations are welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## L-feld

I really like King Louie. They are union made and retail for $27 a pop.

I personally prefer the moisture wicking version, since I typically wear these when it's really hot, but they have the downside of looking slightly underarmor-ish.

I've also had good experiences with Diamond Golf Shirts, which are made from supima cotton in a very fine interlock knit. But they are kind of dressy looking, which may not be your thing. For $60 a pop, you can get a MTM polo shirt. They do MTM the same was Kent Wang does - you get a sample size to start with and then tell them what adjustments to make to the pattern.

https://www.diamondgolfshirts.com/


----------



## Pentheos

LL Bean for me, exclusively. I was wearing a five year old one last week, and a friend asked me if I had gotten a new shirt. They come in tall (important for me), many color choices, fabric choices, no logo. What more could a person want?


----------



## fred johnson

Not the best of answers but all my polos have been thrifted over the years; BB and PRL. I really don't mind either logo for this type of shirt. Were I buying new I would go with LLB which are of great quality and fit; shop the Bean Outlets if you can for rock bottom prices. For golf I wear polo golf as I like the fuller fit and longer non-banded sleeves, also thrifted.


----------



## hardline_42

My go-to polos have been PRL custom fits. They wear well enough, have a range of fits and all the details are correct. I don't mind the logo so much. This year I'd like to try a couple of shirts from . The 100% organic cotton pique and the fact that it's made in the USA has me curious. A lot of people also recommend Southern Tide polos, though I've never tried them. You'll have to deal with logos for both.


----------



## Duvel

I like PRL polos. I have one Fred Perry that I like a lot. It has a smallish logo, but I think the logo is actually kind of cool.


----------



## orange fury

PRL Custom Fit work great for me too, the logo doesn't really bother me all that much. My favorite polo I own though is one by Corneliani- if I could find more at a decent price (not the $200+ retail), I would stock up on spares.

I do seem to remember hearing Southern Tide polos had gone downhill recently, but I've never tried them


----------



## Eric W S

Bill's Khakis. Almost like the LaCoste's of old. Two placket, Pique, Thick, and a longer tail is what I would look. O'Connell's are nice as well, but are three button.


----------



## gamma68

RL Polo shirts are out of the question for me because of the logo. Although I think I have one in the rotation, it's not something I'd necessarily seek today.

At $98.50, Bills Khakis polo shirts are out of the question. Especially when Pima Cotton polos from LLB are around $35. Are Bills Khakis polos three times better?


----------



## Duvel

The PRL logo doesn't bother me for the same reason, I think, that a croc on a polo shirt would also be okay. The reason is that I think it looks a bit iconic. A polo without a logo, in fact, looks almost wrong, to me, and the little pony is so iconic that, as long as it is kept small, it is almost part of the look. For me, anyway.


----------



## 32rollandrock

fred johnson said:


> Not the best of answers but all my polos have been thrifted over the years; BB and PRL. I really don't mind either logo for this type of shirt. Were I buying new I would go with LLB which are of great quality and fit; shop the Bean Outlets if you can for rock bottom prices. For golf I wear polo golf as I like the fuller fit and longer non-banded sleeves, also thrifted.


This. Polo shirts are, or should be, like t-shirts: Cheap and disposable, so you don't have to sweat if they get stained. I have a few high-end polos (thrifted) that include Paul Stuart, RL Purple Label and Robert Talbott. They're nice, but not worth MSRP, not even close. Some will disagree because some people are "into" polo shirts the way that others are "shoe hobbyists." To each his own. But for me, the best way is to grab them for $2 or so apiece at the thrifts, where there are always tons, wear them for a summer or two, then throw them away and start again. I'm not the sort to wear a polo shirt to an upscale garden party, but if I were, I always have the nice ones in reserve. Otherwise, wear them as others do t-shirts, for washing the car, walking the dog, etc.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Totally agree! The only logos I can tolerate are lacoste and Fred Perry. 


Duvel said:


> The PRL logo doesn't bother me for the same reason, I think, that a croc on a polo shirt would also be okay. The reason is that I think it looks a bit iconic. A polo without a logo, in fact, looks almost wrong, to me, and the little pony is so iconic that, as long as it is kept small, it is almost part of the look. For me, anyway.


----------



## style417

My nicer polos come from LLB or CT, though I do have a few BB ones (not a big logo person either).

I also have a bunch of inexpensive polos I've bought on sale from Kohls. When they're new I use them for work rotation when I'm going to be out on the shop floor, when they get old they become gardening/outdoor work shirts. Like 32 R&R above, I wear them instead of t-shirts (though I really don't like t-shirts).


----------



## WildCard22

Of the brands you mentioned I prefer the J. Crew polos. The fabric feels good and they fit me well.


----------



## Bama87

Maybe I just havent shopped around enough, but I have a long torso compared to my arms and legs, the only polos I have found that fit me (body to sleeve ratio) are the RL polos. Everything else has been way to short for my torso in a M, or the arm holes way to big on a L. So at this point I must put up with the logo.


----------



## Reuben

hardline_42 said:


> This year I'd like to try a couple of shirts from . The 100% organic cotton pique and the fact that it's made in the USA has me curious.


Criquet shirts are the absolute best for my money, the longer plaquet, pocket, and collar stays are wonderful details, the fabric's wonderfully soft right off the bat, the fit's fantastic and the stripes they offer are fairly unique. They are not, however, made in America. The earliest runs were but they've moved production to china. I'd kick up a bigger fuss if it weren't for the fact that quality has noticeable improved since the move.


----------



## Mikestyle49

i think PRL, slim fit in mesh are are my favorite. i buy a few new ones every year. they are great quality, look great and come in just about any color you can think of


----------



## ROI

Eric W S said:


> Bill's Khakis. Almost like the LaCoste's of old. Two placket, Pique, Thick, and a longer tail is what I would look. O'Connell's are nice as well, but are three button.


I like Bill's, too. The model is right. They are domestically made (it would be interesting to know who the contractor is). The white, navy, red, and pink shades are good. Since I don't go in for the fashion-y colors, it doesn't bother me that they are mostly awful. I'd like a tartan green.


----------



## Himself

I wear polos a lot and I'm picky. So I'm shopping all the time. They're my "T-shirts" too.

These days I'd say "best" is a 3-way tie among Lacoste, Polo and Brooks Brothers. But because of price and logo-aversion, I've taken to J. Crew, which are almost as good.

Patagonia are great -- I still have a couple -- but too wide and full for me.

If anyone has measurements, please post (after a couple of washes). I like BB Slim Fit, J. Crew standard/classic, and old Norsport (long discontinued), all about 20" PTP for a Medium.


----------



## hardline_42

Reuben said:


> Criquet shirts are the absolute best for my money, the longer plaquet, pocket, and collar stays are wonderful details, the fabric's wonderfully soft right off the bat, the fit's fantastic and the stripes they offer are fairly unique. They are not, however, made in America. The earliest runs were but they've moved production to china. I'd kick up a bigger fuss if it weren't for the fact that quality has noticeable improved since the move.


I think you're referring to the other styles besides the pique (your comment about collar stays tipped me off). Those are labeled as "Imported" on the website. I would hope that the "American Made Classic Pique Polo" (described twice in the description as "made in the USA) is, in fact, made in the USA. I'm glad to know that you're impressed with the quality, though.


----------



## Fading Fast

I like Izod the best - the fit (once you figure out Izod's crazy fit nomenclature - which is almost as crazy as Kamakura's) really works for me and, as noted in parenthesis, they have an incredible variety of fits, so you probably can find one that works for you. Also, the mesh is really nice and, so far, my experience has been that they hold their shape well and look good through many washes. 

That said, they are not inexpensive and for value, I go with J.Crew as they are 80% as nice and (on one of J.Crew's frequent sales) 50% of the cost. 

I don't like Brooks Brothers as - to me - they feel like they are coated in something unnatural even though they say 100% cotton, something doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Criquet shirts are the absolute best for my money, the longer plaquet, pocket, and collar stays are wonderful details, the fabric's wonderfully soft right off the bat, the fit's fantastic and the stripes they offer are fairly unique. They are not, however, made in America. The earliest runs were but they've moved production to china. I'd kick up a bigger fuss if it weren't for the fact that quality has noticeable improved since the move.


Eh, I dunno. $75 for a polo shirt seems like a lot when I can get an entire BB OCBD for less during a sale.

Interesting choice, though. I've never heard of these cats.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

32rollandrock said:


> This. Polo shirts are, or should be, like t-shirts: Cheap and disposable, so you don't have to sweat if they get stained. Some will disagree because some people are "into" polo shirts the way that others are "shoe hobbyists." To each his own. I'm not the sort to wear a polo shirt to an upscale garden party I wear them as others do t-shirts, for washing the car, walking the dog, etc.


This sums up my outlook as well except that I just pay $5-15 for one from Target or the Gap or Old Navy or LE instead of thrifting. I only need 3 or 4 and I only need navy or white.


----------



## eagle2250

My preference has gradually evolved to BB's knit polo shirt offerings. They seem to hold their color and condition through more launderings than those offered by the other guys.


----------



## housemartin

I would say John Smedley for me. Though a bit pricey for a lowly polo shirt.


----------



## gamma68

housemartin said:


> I would say John Smedley for me. Though a bit pricey for a lowly polo shirt.


If $75 is too much coin for a polo shirt, then $215 is more than a bit pricey. It's absolutely outrageous. That had better be one heck of a shirt for the price.


----------



## stevedrambus

I wish I had an answer to this too. For me PRL can't be beat. The PRL slim fit is cut much better than any other I've tried. I also like the PRL "interlock" fabric. J. Crew comes close, but their stuff just feels cheap to me (although the price is not).

When I was in college I sported the horse regularly and thought nothing of it. It's just that lately the people I see wearing logo _anything_ just gross me out. Maybe my refusal to buy logo clothes is a bit of an overreaction, but there's something just plain undignified about logos.

Does the PRL logo (on a polo shirt, of all things) get a pass for being tasteful even where other logos are not? I can't decide.


----------



## gamma68

stevedrambus said:


> I wish I had an answer to this too. For me PRL can't be beat. The PRL slim fit is cut much better than any other I've tried. I also like the PRL "interlock" fabric. J. Crew comes close, but their stuff just feels cheap to me (although the price is not).
> 
> When I was in college I sported the horse regularly and thought nothing of it. It's just that lately the people I see wearing logo _anything_ just gross me out. Maybe my refusal to buy logo clothes is a bit of an overreaction, but there's something just plain undignified about logos.
> 
> Does the PRL logo (on a polo shirt, of all things) get a pass for being tasteful even where other logos are not? I can't decide.


Because of its history, the Lacoste logo is one of the few that doesn't bother me.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> Because of its history, the Lacoste logo is one of the few that doesn't bother me.


I'd never checked before, but he seems to have buttoned them all the way up, even on the court:


----------



## drlivingston

I only wear PRL and Perlis polos. And only in pique. While the price of PRL has steadily climbed, Perlis keeps their price at $55.


----------



## peterc

The pique cotton, 4-button placket, one pocket version from the Territory Ahead in the 90's. Thankfully, I have 6.


----------



## DRWWE

For polo shirts, I have always thought Polo Ralph Lauren does it best, but I also really like the look and fit of Lacoste. They are classic shirts but, of course, have visible logos. 

If you want something different, look at Territory Ahead's Ultimate Polo--mine is 2 years old and has become one of my favorite shirts and the price is reasonable and no logo. If you are a Bond fan, you must be aware of Sunspel--I have one of their Riviera polos (navy of course) and really like it, great fit, got mine on sale, but due to the normal cost it is my one and only. Cutter and Buck also make good quality polos.


----------



## 32rollandrock

WildCard22 said:


> Of the brands you mentioned I prefer the J. Crew polos. The fabric feels good and they fit me well.


Again, I wear thrifted polos, but all things being equal, J. Crew is better than others if only because there are no visible logos. I am flummoxed as to statements regarding fit. I've never thought of polos as being tailored in any respect.


----------



## Duvel

A polo shirt should be fairly relaxed looking, but Daniel Craig, with his Bond Sunspiel polo in Casino Royale, seemingly spurred a movement to tight-fitting polos a few years back. I don't get it myself. I have to have room to move and room to hide my 9 mil and its silencer.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> A polo shirt should be fairly relaxed looking, but Daniel Craig, with his Bond Sunspiel polo in Casino Royale, seemingly spurred a movement to tight-fitting polos a few years back. I don't get it myself. I have to have room to move and room to hide my 9 mil and its silencer.


Kevlar is bulky. That, at least, is why I buy XL.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

John Laing if you can find them.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> I only wear PRL and Perlis polos. And only in pique. While the price of PRL has steadily climbed, Perlis keeps their price at $55.


Not interested in a crawfish logo.


----------



## Duvel

Watch Casino sometime and tell me where the hell he pulls that silencer from, in the last scenes in Venice? He just happen to have it stuffed down a pant leg? Okay movie, but that part always bothers me.



32rollandrock said:


> Kevlar is bulky. That, at least, is why I buy XL.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> A polo shirt should be fairly relaxed looking, but Daniel Craig, with his Bond Sunspiel polo in Casino Royale, seemingly spurred a movement to tight-fitting polos a few years back. I don't get it myself. I have to have room to move and room to hide my 9 mil and its silencer.


So now I have to ask: should a polo be tapered for someone with a significant drop? Or are they just supposed to be loose? I don't expect a polo shirt to fit like UnderArmour; I just wonder what the ideal is. What sort of fit should Rafael Nadal get, for example, whose muscle-bound compared to tennis players of the '20s?


----------



## Danny

I think the Bean ones are not quite as nice as they were 5-10 yrs ago. I tend to prefer the BB ones, even with the logo [ugh]&#8230;though I feel like these too are not quite as good as they were 5 years ago&#8230;.but they are still very good. I have a Lands End polo that is fine as well, though I do not wear it as much as the BB ones.


----------



## Bama87

I saw a LL Bean Polo while thrifting today. That thing looked and felt terrible. Maybe they are better new?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Bama87 said:


> I saw a LL Bean Polo while thrifting today. That thing looked and felt terrible. Maybe they are better new?


It might have been washed and thrown in the dryer a few hundred times.


----------



## Duvel

I think they look better a little loose, myself.


SlideGuitarist said:


> So now I have to ask: should a polo be tapered for someone with a significant drop? Or are they just supposed to be loose? I don't expect a polo shirt to fit like UnderArmour; I just wonder what the ideal is. What sort of fit should Rafael Nadal get, for example, whose muscle-bound compared to tennis players of the '20s?


----------



## godan

Lacoste, Burberry and BB slim fit all work for me. RL Custom Fit is perfect for my body, but somehow the pony seems phony - in all of its works. Just my opinion.


----------



## orange fury

DRWWE said:


> For polo shirts, I have always thought Polo Ralph Lauren does it best, but I also really like the look and fit of Lacoste. They are classic shirts but, of course, have visible logos.
> 
> If you want something different, look at Territory Ahead's Ultimate Polo--mine is 2 years old and has become one of my favorite shirts and the price is reasonable and no logo. If you are a Bond fan, you must be aware of Sunspel--I have one of their Riviera polos (navy of course) and really like it, great fit, got mine on sale, but due to the normal cost it is my one and only. Cutter and Buck also make good quality polos.


I would love to get a Sunspel Riviera in navy, but I haven't found one at a price im willing to pay.

and per fit- I wear my polos fitted, just like my dress shirts and OCBDs. I hate excess fabric, and I don't have a 9mm+suppressor to hide.

Also, as much as this will be maligned, I actually have a logo-less Boss polo that I really like a lot. It fits very well and is very comfortable.


----------



## Tahmasp

I don't think their fabric is anything to write home about, the larger brand is mostly revolting, and I can't believe they got rid of the tennis tail, but for me there's still something just right on the money about the Lacoste alligator on a polo. It's the only instance I can think of where a logo adds rather than subtracts. $90 is too much so I get them on sale or thifted - incidentally they're on sale currently on Gilt, although I think most of the good colors are gone.

https://www.gilt.com/search?q.query=lacoste&q.display=


----------



## peterc

Charlie Watts only ever wears Sunspel shirts when the Stones tour. Classy guy. Again, it is cool to wear stuff made in England. It just is.


----------



## DRWWE

orange fury said:


> I would love to get a Sunspel Riviera in navy, but I haven't found one at a price im willing to pay.


This is where I got mine, although the price was more reduced during the winter.


----------



## phyrpowr

Pentheos said:


> LL Bean for me, exclusively. I was wearing a five year old one last week, and a friend asked me if I had gotten a new shirt. They come in tall (important for me), many color choices, fabric choices, no logo. What more could a person want?


Same here, even to the age of some. I just fold mine out of the dryer, no ironing, and they're good to go.


----------



## MythReindeer

Not one of RL's several fits is compatible with my body and wishes. Of all the things that I've tried, Bonobos slim fit polos work best for me. I don't think that the fit is particularly slim, but it has just enough taper to avoid hanging like a trash bag. There's something...a shade off about the collar, though I can't decide what it is and don't see it as deal-breaking.


----------



## Halbermensch

While passing through a Sears several weeks ago I noticed that the Lands End section had put out polos. Out of curiosity I stopped to see if they had changed at all. They're using a heavier fabric. When you look at the website, they say that now. "Substantial 7.4 oz. mesh pique fabric" I tried some on, and bought three, in navy. With the coupon they were rather cheap, not as cheap as I'd like for t-shirts with a collar, but cheap enough. The heavier fabric is what won me over. I've thrifted their older made in the usa ones with the heavier fabric, and I prefer it. Glad they brought it back, but I intend on stocking up. I'm sure it'll be gone by next summer.


----------



## gamma68

Halbermensch said:


> While passing through a Sears several weeks ago I noticed that the Lands End section had put out polos. Out of curiosity I stopped to see if they had changed at all. They're using a heavier fabric. When you look at the website, they say that now. "Substantial 7.4 oz. mesh pique fabric" I tried some on, and bought three, in navy. With the coupon they were rather cheap, not as cheap as I'd like for t-shirts with a collar, but cheap enough. The heavier fabric is what won me over. I've thrifted their older made in the usa ones with the heavier fabric, and I prefer it. Glad they brought it back, but I intend on stocking up. I'm sure it'll be gone by next summer.


Hmm...interesting. Maybe I'll stop by a Sears and check them out.


----------



## jeffdeist

I never thought this would be possible, but I've converted to wearing high-tech (i.e. polyester) polos from Peter Millar. I always thought "moisture wicking," "dri-tech," etc. technology from Nike and Under Armour was BS, and that polyester would feel horrible in summer heat compared to loose cotton. But I wore a Millar "performance" polo last summer during a very hot round of golf and changed my mind.

I like Peter Millar colors and stripes, but they are very overpriced. And they run quite big, with a long 3 button placket. So I size down, and I only need 2 or 3 (which I buy on sale).


----------



## Duvel

How disgusting.



jeffdeist said:


> I never thought this would be possible, but I've converted to wearing high-tech (i.e. polyester) polos from Peter Millar. I always thought "moisture wicking," "dri-tech," etc. technology from Nike and Under Armour was BS, and that polyester would feel horrible in summer heat compared to loose cotton. But I wore a Millar "performance" polo last summer during a very hot round of golf and changed my mind.
> 
> I like Peter Millar colors and stripes, but they are very overpriced. And they run quite big, with a long 3 button placket. So I size down, and I only need 2 or 3 (which I buy on sale).


----------



## jeffdeist

Perhaps we have a different definition of disgusting. A synthetic polo shirt does not quite meet mine.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone

I don't wear them any more, but most of mine are Fred Perry. I quite like the little logo, as others have said, but I'm against logos on principle.

Good quality, plain polos? Sunspel is a good bet.


----------



## gamma68

OK, let's back up a step. One of my criteria for "best polo shirt" is "reasonably priced." 

Sunspel polo shirts are priced at $150. That's not reasonably priced in my book. 

I'm not looking for pay more for a short sleeve polo than I would for a sale-priced Brooks Brothers OCBD. That's ridiculous. We're talking about a polo shirt, for Pete's sake.

Let's set the top price at around $55. At that price point, there should be some good products available.


----------



## L-feld

jeffdeist said:


> I never thought this would be possible, but I've converted to wearing high-tech (i.e. polyester) polos from Peter Millar. I always thought "moisture wicking," "dri-tech," etc. technology from Nike and Under Armour was BS, and that polyester would feel horrible in summer heat compared to loose cotton. But I wore a Millar "performance" polo last summer during a very hot round of golf and changed my mind.
> 
> I like Peter Millar colors and stripes, but they are very overpriced. And they run quite big, with a long 3 button placket. So I size down, and I only need 2 or 3 (which I buy on sale).


I don't know if it would change the dynamic, but I would really like to see a technical polo made from a chunkier pique mesh. My biggest problem with most of them is that they really look like old man golf wear; i.e. long, floppy sleeves, shiny interlock/jersey fabric, "tailored" looking collars. Yuck.

I saw the Peter Millar shirts at a store recently and they looked interesting; at least they had ribbed collars and banded sleeves. I wish King Louie made some preppier colors. I would especially love a pink one.


----------



## irish95

Fairway and Greene make a great shirt. The Millar's are great also. The new fabrics are so much better than cotton. If you don't belong, find someone at a private country club and you can get both those brands much cheaper than at a retail store. Most clubs do a much smaller mark-up on the shirts/soft goods.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone

gamma68 said:


> OK, let's back up a step. One of my criteria for "best polo shirt" is "reasonably priced."
> 
> Sunspel polo shirts are priced at $150. That's not reasonably priced in my book.
> 
> I'm not looking for pay more for a short sleeve polo than I would for a sale-priced Brooks Brothers OCBD. That's ridiculous. We're talking about a polo shirt, for Pete's sake.
> 
> Let's set the top price at around $55. At that price point, there should be some good products available.


I take your point - I suppose it depends on one's requirements. I mentioned Sunspel because they will be excellent quality and arguably very good value. Personally, I view them in the same way as a previous poster - essentially, a t-shirt, and suitable for the same purposes. As such, $55 seems like a lot to spend on one to me.


----------



## gamma68

Il Signor Crispone said:


> Personally, I view them in the same way as a previous poster - essentially, a t-shirt, and suitable for the same purposes. As such, $55 seems like a lot to spend on one to me.


Then why recommend a $150 Sunspel?


----------



## Il Signor Crispone

gamma68 said:


> Then why recommend a $150 Sunspel?


For the benefit of those that feel differently to me. There are some you know - sadly the world has not yet reached that advanced state of wisdom in which it will order itself according to my preferences.

As you can see, I do not repine, nor am I consumed with justified bitterness and ire. I strive to be helpful.


----------



## Bama87

Does anyone have any experience with Alex Cannon or John Ashford polos? They seem to be of decent quality?


----------



## Concordia

Vastrm has an uncommonly helpful customization platform. I have a long torso relative to my height, so it was very helpful to try on two or three models and (I can't remember which) add a bit of girth to the slim fit or tighten up the regular, while putting some length on the body and sleeves. Construction quality is very good as well. Retail isn't low, but occasionally they run 3-for-2 sales or something like that.

I used to love Lacoste, but between their moving production down the third world food chain to (maybe?) changing the cut-- assuming it's not that I've lost some inches-- I have trouble making them work as much. I'll be visiting Paris in the spring, so I'll see if the Chemise Lacostes in the boutiques there are as good as the old ones that are starting to wear out.

For plain go-to stuff, LL Bean's tall sizes, especially the "slightly fitted," work very well for me. Excellent price, so nobody worries when they hit the dryer. Decent standard colors, albeit nothing exceptional.

Land's End also carries tall sizes, but while the colors and prices are good, the cut is a bit dodgier. Maybe better on the long-sleeved versions, I can't remember.


----------



## Bflotom2

Bama87 asked about John Ashford. My experience with Ashford has been from Macy's. This line is a low end product sold at a low price point. They last about 1/2 season then fray and wash out. If your shopping Macy's try the "Club Room" line. They will last several seasons, reasonably priced.


----------



## DownSouth

Bean ruined their polos a few years back when they went to dark buttons instead of white ones. White buttons, IMO, make a polo look better whereas the dark buttons make them look cheap, to me anyway. Otherwise, a nice polo.


----------



## Duvel

Hmm. I only see white, or white-ish, buttons on the ones I have on order.


----------



## ChicagoTrad

I used to always get the RL Polos when on sale at the outlet or at a Marshalls. I haven't bought those in a while as their prices have gone up and their sizing/construction doesn't seem as good as it used to be.,

I did buy a bunch of ultra cheap polos from Sierra Trading Post a while back that were shockingly well made and substantial. I'd have to look to see who made them, but it was on the order of 6-8 dollars a pop,.


----------



## Himself

oxford cloth button down said:


> This sums up my outlook as well except that I just pay $5-15 for one from Target or the Gap or Old Navy or LE instead of thrifting. I only need 3 or 4 and I only need navy or white.


Going back 20 years these have been good off and on.

I just got a Lands End from STP for 5-6 bucks. It's fine -- i'll buy a bunch when they're on sale for ~$15, as they always will be. $25? No way.

To my eye, the J. Crew, and BB/Lacoste/PRL definitely look better, and are worthy of a $20-40 price (on sale).

Full price for any of these is ridiculous.

Right now I'm wearing a >20 year old Norsport which, even though faded and frayed, still looks better than any. The cotton seems denser, with longer, higher quality fibers, more tightly woven. It's not as "soft"...


----------



## Duvel

Agree. THe only reason I bought my new Bean ones this week is because they gave me some 10 percent off deal.


----------



## Duvel

My Bean polos arrived. They're way too big. They're gigantic. I'm returning them. I guess I'll see if the Lady will humor me with a trip to the Polo outlet this weekend.


----------



## MythReindeer

Duvel said:


> My Bean polos arrived. They're way too big. They're gigantic. I'm returning them. I guess I'll see if the Lady will humor me with a trip to the Polo outlet this weekend.


Embrace the billow!


----------



## Duvel

Ha ha. Well, sure. Not quite the same thing in this case.



MythReindeer said:


> Embrace the billow!


----------



## mankson

Duvel said:


> My Bean polos arrived. They're way too big.


Yep. I resort to medium-tall for the Bean polos, and even then they are sometimes too big. (I find significant variation even within the single medium-tall size from season to season.)


----------



## Duvel

Disappointing. They look decent in the photos.

I thought about sizing down to medium but my guess is that it wouldn't make enough difference, and then the sleeve length would be off.



mankson said:


> Yep. I resort to medium-tall for the Bean polos, and even then they are sometimes too big. (I find significant variation even within the single medium-tall size from season to season.)


----------



## Captain America

I use these things like they're t-shirts and I expect the dryer to shrink them sooner rather than later, so cost counts to me. I bought this month one from Sears and one from a department store. Both were on sale.

In the past, I had Lands End. They're okay and stick around perhaps a bit longer. I don't know. I guess I see these things as basic commodities.


----------



## Duvel

I think, actually, that this is one thing that J. Crew does rather well. However, their long-sleeved polos are on back order until August!


----------



## gamma68

As an update to my original post, I started wearing Lacoste piqué knit polos. I like the feel of the fabric, and the logo is very "Trad" and doesn't bother me. Lots of colors to choose from. Sizing can be a bit funky, but once you figure out which numeral fits best, you're good to go (just get measurements from eBay sellers, since they can shrink). I've thrifted all of mine, and a few BB cotton polos.

In addition, because of the proliferation of Lacoste fakes, I only get those that have MOP buttons.


----------



## Concordia

gamma68 said:


> In addition, because of the proliferation of Lacoste fakes, I only get those that have MOP buttons.


I'll remember that when I make my next batch.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I agree! Easily my favorite polo. That crocodile is as trad as it gets!



gamma68 said:


> As an update to my original post, I started wearing Lacoste piqué knit polos. I like the feel of the fabric, and the logo is very "Trad" and doesn't bother me. Lots of colors to choose from. Sizing can be a bit funky, but once you figure out which numeral fits best, you're good to go (just get measurements from eBay sellers, since they can shrink). I've thrifted all of mine, and a few BB cotton polos.
> 
> In addition, because of the proliferation of Lacoste fakes, I only get those that have MOP buttons.


----------



## Duvel

I actually don't like polo shirts all that much, but I find that they're sometimes a necessity in summer. I returned my LL Beans. I might just try to make it through August with my one white Fred Perry.


----------



## tsasls

Kent Wang at $65 each are the best value,but size up. I'm a medium,but an XL in their polos.


----------



## Captain America

I think of these as t-shirts and find them usually overpriced for what you're really getting, but for me, macht's nicht, since I usually wear a short-sleeved collared shirt (madras nice) in the summertime.

I get confused about when these became known as "polo" shirts, since they're tennis shirts. Polo shirts to me mean button-downs.


----------



## ruvort

Captain America said:


> I think of these as t-shirts and find them usually overpriced for what you're really getting, but for me, macht's nicht, since I usually wear a short-sleeved collared shirt (madras nice) in the summertime.
> 
> I get confused about when these became known as "polo" shirts, since they're tennis shirts. Polo shirts to me mean button-downs.


I wasn't sure either, but I found this that seems to explain it... https://www.polo-shirts.co.uk/guides/18/The_History_of_the_Polo_Shirt.html

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

MY polo's are evenly divided between BB & PRL; to many to wear actually and all thrifted. I do tend to wear PRL with PRL chinos and the BB's with M1's, for some unknown reason.


----------



## WildCard22

I like some of the Bonobos offerings. They are logo free and seem to hold there shape well.


----------



## Oldsport

@ Duvel - You'd have a greater need for polo shirts if you'd wear some darn shorts once in a while...


----------



## Oldsport

@ Gamma68 - So, where does one find these, I assume cheaper, fakes, 'cause I sure don't want any of those


----------



## gamma68

Triathlete said:


> @ Gamma68 - So, where does one find these, I assume cheaper, fakes, 'cause I sure don't want any of those


I've seen a couple at vintage clothing stores.


----------



## Duvel

It's a slippery slope. Start wearing polos, and pretty soon you're wanting to show off your pins.



Triathlete said:


> @ Duvel - You'd have a greater need for polo shirts if you'd wear some darn shorts once in a while...


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> It's a slippery slope. Start wearing polos, and pretty soon you're wanting to show off your pins.


I only wear polos when I feel a need to take the guns out.


----------



## Oldsport

@ SlideGuitarist - Dude, I just spit out a mouthful of good Bourbon!


----------



## Duvel

I about choked on my moonshine!


----------



## inq89

Speaking of Sunspel, the classic Bond Riviera (pocket polos) appears to no longer be made in the UK. _"Designed in England. Made in Turkey"_ - At least off the official Sunspel website. Although many of their Pique (non pocket polos) are Made in Portugal. I believe the changeover occurred recently in the past 2-3 years. So once again I am coming in too late and now have to resort to eBay for an English made NOS listed at a premium price :fool: I'd like to have the Riviera in navy, grey, and black for my "classy" polos. Was initially against the pocket but I like the storage access for eyewear, much like how I wear my OCBDs.

For throwaway polos, I look no further than the BB Golden Fleece. I happen to like their novelty logo trims (and being a self-admitting brand whore, the Golden Fleece is still somewhat rare in an ocean of Ponies, Crocs, and Whales). If you catch them on clearance they practically give them away. Picked up a few for $10-20 two summers ago.


----------



## drlivingston

Concordia said:


> I'll remember that when I make my next batch.


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## dkoernert

I'm wearing a Hickey Freeman polo today that I thrifted a while back. Fit, construction, and quality of the fabric definitely put it a notch above anything else in my polo rotation. If I could afford more at regular price, they'd be the only polo shirts I owned. Second favorite brand is Southern Tide for the excellent fit.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

dkoernert said:


> I'm wearing a Hickey Freeman polo today that I thrifted a while back. Fit, construction, and quality of the fabric definitely put it a notch above anything else in my polo rotation. If I could afford more at regular price, they'd be the only polo shirts I owned. Second favorite brand is Southern Tide for the excellent fit.


I was genuinely surprised about how nice a southern tide (skipjack) polo was when I found one at a thrift store. I thought a lot of their stuff was just gimmicky. But, buying and selling a few of them makes me want one. But, at 6'3" my problem has been the length. PRL doesn't work either unless I can find 2XL Tall.

Any other tall guys have a suggestion for polos that are long enough?


----------



## Patrick06790

I go with Lands End and LL Bean -- no logos, and easily returned.

I have a grab bag of thrifted polos as well -- Brooks, Eddie Bauer, Ralph of Long Island, etc. I wear them to the gym, or fishing sometimes. CHopping wood. Changing the oil. 

Disposable, in short.


----------



## FLMike

Nobleprofessor said:


> I was genuinely surprised about how nice a southern tide (skipjack) polo was when I found one at a thrift store. I thought a lot of their stuff was just gimmicky. But, buying and selling a few of them makes me want one.


I have five of the ST pique polos, plus one of their interlock cotton golf shirts. I've been a big fan for a few years now. Nice fit, good quality, and very comfortable.

My other go-to polo brands are Lacoste, PRL, Patagonia, and BB (I have a lot of polos).


----------



## g3org3y

SlideGuitarist said:


> I only wear polos when I feel a need to take the guns out.


Sun's out, guns out! :lol:


----------



## drlivingston

SlideGuitarist said:


> I only wear polos when I feel a need to take the guns out.


a rather loose interpretation of the 2nd amendment...


----------



## MD888

It would be Fred Perry or Lacoste for me. But I would prefer Fred Perry because it is less common. Haha

From what I know, stick to the Made in England ones for the best quality possible. Although the ones made in China are actually not bad at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

For the money, you can't beat Target's polos.


----------



## Duvel

At this time, I have but one polo shirt and it is a white Fred Perry. I've worn various brands over the years, and this is the closest I have found to the polos I loved wearing as a college kid. I also love the logo.



MD888 said:


> It would be Fred Perry or Lacoste for me. But I would prefer Fred Perry because it is less common. Haha
> this
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MD888

Duvel said:


> At this time, I have but one polo shirt and it is a white Fred Perry. I've worn various brands over the years, and this is the closest I have found to the polos I loved wearing as a college kid. I also love the logo.


May I ask if your white Fred Perry is a made in England one or just the regular one made in China?

Yes, the logo is elegant and the polo shirt is truly a classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I don't know. I'd have to check. I suspect just a regular one as it was not all that expensive (around $70?).



MD888 said:


> May I ask if your white Fred Perry is a made in England one or just the regular one made in China?
> 
> Yes, the logo is elegant and the polo shirt is truly a classic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MD888

Duvel said:


> I don't know. I'd have to check. I suspect just a regular one as it was not all that expensive (around $70?).


The made in England one starts at £70 or around $110. That is probably the regular one. If so, then it goes to show that the made in China ones are actually just fine, great even.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

It's good enough for me! 



MD888 said:


> The made in England one starts at £70 or around $110. That is probably the regular one. If so, then it goes to show that the made in China ones are actually just fine, great even.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MD888

Duvel said:


> It's good enough for me!


Thank you very much! Your words have surely been very helpful to me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Hold on! I lied! I just remembered I bought two Patagonia polos earlier this summer. They are great!


----------



## Himself

Duvel said:


> Hold on! I lied! I just remembered I bought two Patagonia polos earlier this summer. They are great!


I agree, they _are_ great. Just too big for me (about like BB Original Fit).

I have two black ones (Medium) headed for the Exchange.


----------



## Duvel

MIne are the "squeaky clean" polo: https://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-squeaky-clean-polo-shirt?p=52776-0

I don't see my colorways here, but I own a nice horizontal stripe and a solid French blue.


----------



## ChicagoTrad

Duvel said:


> MIne are the "squeaky clean" polo: https://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-squeaky-clean-polo-shirt?p=52776-0
> 
> I don't see my colorways here, but I own a nice horizontal stripe and a solid French blue.


I just picked up a few wool and wool blend polos that are designed more for hiking/cycling and like them.

https://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-merino-2-lightweight-polo?p=36700-1

I'm trying these out as well. I absolutely love the Super.Natural base 140 tshirts, and am hopeful that I'll love the polos as much:

https://us.sn-supernatural.com/product/mens-polo-175/


----------



## Concordia

I haven't tried Lacoste very recently, but they were getting increasingly disappointing as they moved from France to Peru to ...

Apart from event-related swag, I now use LL Bean as a less-expensive go-to (long size, with their slightly trim cut as an ideal), and Vastrm for when I want it to fit perfectly and look a little better than average. If nothing else, LL Bean survives the dryer quite gracefully. I air-dry the better stuff.

Those Bills do look nice, though. Has anyone measured across the chest and waist at various sizes?


----------



## MD888

Concordia said:


> I haven't tried Lacoste very recently, but they were getting increasingly disappointing as they moved from France to Peru to ...


The newer ones I noticed in a local Lacoste shop are now made in China... 
But what exactly have you noticed that has disappointed you in the newer Lacoste polos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwbrfc

Hey newbie here from the UK. My polo shirt problem is that they are typically too short. My Fred Perrys fall into that bracket. They start out long enough, but after washing they start to get shorter and shorter. And no it's not because I have washed them on too high a wash.

My go-to polos are from Superdry. . They are a slimmer fit but longer and retain their length, wash after wash. Some have a rather chunky button area, which I don't like. The ones I have are more sleek. Can't tell from this photo if these are those or not.

I know it is upper end of the price bracket - but my Sunspel polo is my fave. Worn by Daniel Craig in Casino Royale. https://www.sunspel.com/uk/mens/polo-shirts/riviera-polo-shirt-navy.html


----------



## Concordia

MD888 said:


> The newer ones I noticed in a local Lacoste shop are now made in China...
> But what exactly have you noticed that has disappointed you in the newer Lacoste polos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fabric is less bulletproof, and the cut seems somehow different. Not as long in the body (or doesn't hang quite so well), and I think there used to be tennis tail in the back which isn't there now.

There was a rumor that one could get French-made "Chemise Lacostes" in the Paris boutiques, but when I dropped in this spring there was no evidence of "Made in France" tags. I may try the Chinese ones to see if they've got their act together.


----------



## Himself

ChicagoTrad said:


> I just picked up a few wool and wool blend polos that are designed more for hiking/cycling and like them.
> 
> https://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-merino-2-lightweight-polo?p=36700-1


Wool polos are great. I've had ones from Swobo and Icebreaker, which were great for cycling around town and looking presentable in hot weather. But they didn't last too well.

The Patagonia ones look nicer than the Icebreaker or Smartwool ones.

I'm not sure about the style of any of these being all that Trad/Ivy.


----------



## ChicagoTrad

Himself said:


> Wool polos are great. I've had ones from Swobo and Icebreaker, which were great for cycling around town and looking presentable in hot weather. But they didn't last too well.
> 
> The Patagonia ones look nicer than the Icebreaker or Smartwool ones.
> 
> I'm not sure about the style of any of these being all that Trad/Ivy.


I think Patagonia is trying out the mix with some synthetics to up the durability. Definitely nice in hot weather or a situation where you are traveling and need something that is flexible enough to wear more than once. Same with the Super.Natural stuff. From what I can see with the tshirts so far, it's a nice wearing shirt, but time will tell for how much both can be washed before they fall apart.

true, definitely not trad, but even trads can hike sometimes


----------



## inq89

nwbrfc said:


> Hey newbie here from the UK. My polo shirt problem is that they are typically too short. My Fred Perrys fall into that bracket. They start out long enough, but after washing they start to get shorter and shorter. And no it's not because I have washed them on too high a wash.
> 
> My go-to polos are from Superdry. . They are a slimmer fit but longer and retain their length, wash after wash. Some have a rather chunky button area, which I don't like. The ones I have are more sleek. Can't tell from this photo if these are those or not.
> 
> I know it is upper end of the price bracket - but my Sunspel polo is my fave. Worn by Daniel Craig in Casino Royale. https://www.sunspel.com/uk/mens/polo-shirts/riviera-polo-shirt-navy.html


Sunspel is a great suggestion, but what I find annoying is that they moved their flagship - Craig's Navy Pocket Polo - production overseas in only the last few years. Turkey I believe. While some of their Jersey polos are still made in UK.

I've been hunting on eBay for the original English made pocket polo in my size to no avail so far. Once again...I'm always *just* missing out on the good stuff 

Another to add is the Kent Wang Polo, innovative for its spread collar. However it's aggressively "fashion forward" in fit so I wear my black polo for the less trad/more modern occasions in my young professional life. Not sure where KW makes it though.

https://www.kentwang.com/polos


----------



## Bernie Zack

ArtVandalay said:


> For the money, you can't beat Target's polos.


I agree. Kohls has some pretty inexpensive, "kick around" polo shirts, as well.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Okay folks, what would be good sources for plain, classic polo shirts (in a range of colours) without breaking the bank?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LL Bean!
They look good and hold their shape through repeated launderings and they are pretty darned inexpensive!


----------



## Himself

I haven't tried the pique ones, but I'm fond of the cotton/poly jersey knit Stedman polos from Hanes. They're like 15 bucks full price, and half that on sale! Amazon, eBay, etc. I have some that are 15 years old and still going strong. They're great in _hot_ weather and dry quickly.


----------



## August West

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LL Bean!
> They look good and hold their shape through repeated launderings and they are pretty darned inexpensive!


+1 to this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassadine

I've always have good fortune with Club Room from Macy's. Fairly well constructed. Will never break the bank. I like the thicker version.


----------



## TimF

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LL Bean!
> They look good and hold their shape through repeated launderings and they are pretty darned inexpensive!


I see that LLB's fabric now has a "easy care" finish. Same goes for LE's shirt, and so many of the tried-and-true brands.

Does a treated polo feel different from traditional cotton? Any performance issues analogous to non-iron oxford shirts or khakis?


----------



## jtbing

I just purchased a few new polos from Banana Republic. They were decently priced when on sale, and have a nice fit and color. The logo is pretty tame, although I would prefer it to be absent completely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Okay folks, what would be good sources for plain, classic polo shirts (in a range of colours) without breaking the bank?


I got a couple of the Amazon polos. No logo, kinda thin, good enough for hacking around. I think they were $12 or $15 apiece.


----------



## Corcovado

I have been happy with LL Bean polo shirts. The fabric is a little more robust and it doesn't wrinkle too much. I am not familiar with their "easy care" fabric as I haven't purchased in a year or two.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Thanks for the comments guys. There's a Banana Republic store not far from my client's office so I'll stop there tomorrow and see what's what. They have some nice colours in a pique knit, plus tall sizes, according to their website. I see that LL Bean also has long sizes so I'll consider those too, although I think their colours are bland. Lands End is probably better for me if Ban Rep doesn't work out.

The next time I'm in TO I'll hit BB and see about a couple of their
shirts; I saw Stephen Fry wearing one in navy blue with golden Golden Fleece logo in his latest travel show in Central America (below).


----------



## Doctor Damage

I still haven't gotten around to getting some new shirts, ha ha


----------



## TallLefty21

Doctor Damage said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. There's a Banana Republic store not far from my client's office so I'll stop there tomorrow and see what's what. They have some nice colours in a pique knit, plus tall sizes, according to their website. I see that LL Bean also has long sizes so I'll consider those too, although I think their colours are bland. Lands End is probably better for me if Ban Rep doesn't work out.


LL Bean's run very long; only purchase their Tall if you plan to wear them tucked in all the time. I'm 6'8" and their Tall polo is like a dress on me. I have a few to wear for work (the rare occasion when it's 95+ degrees and I have a casual day in the office). I own their regular-length polos for untucked wear.

Lands End makes a nice polo but the weird blue liner in the collar annoys some folks.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My favorite these days are the regular piqué polos from Uniqlo. They fit me just right, and that's where most of my satisfaction comes from when choosing a polo shirt. If you take a measuring tape to polos from various sources, you'll see that they vary quite a bit.

I also have a small collection of vintage Lacoste "alligator" polos with the proper longer tail in back. I like those too but I can't wear those without feeling like an 80's preppy throwback (in a bad way) so they don't come out too often.


----------



## Doctor Damage

TallLefty21 said:


> LL Bean's run very long; only purchase their Tall if you plan to wear them tucked in all the time. I'm 6'8" and their Tall polo is like a dress on me. I have a few to wear for work (the rare occasion when it's 95+ degrees and I have a casual day in the office). I own their regular-length polos for untucked wear.


Oh that's good to know. I would naturally have ordered the Long but I'm only 6'1" so they would be far, far too long on me! Thanks for posting, that saved me from making an error.


Fraser Tartan said:


> I also have a small collection of vintage Lacoste "alligator" polos with the proper longer tail in back. I like those too but I can't wear those without feeling like an 80's preppy throwback (in a bad way) so they don't come out too often.


At this point I'm probably going to hit BB next week when I'm downtown for a conference, and maybe the PRL boutique too. There's a Lacoste outlet near me which claims to have the "orginal" L.12.12 model, but I'm with you, the current ones don't have have the tennis tail and they are a bit of a cliche (mind you, so is the PRL polo player logo). The last time I looked at Lacoste a couple years ago the placket had a stiffener in it that felt like plastic and was insanely rigid, which made no sense to me since I like polos to be rather shapeless and in no way 'sharp'. But I'll take another look since a friend of mine, who has them from all vintages, says they're okay.


----------



## David J. Cooper

There must be some variables, I' m 6'4" and find the Bean polos a bit short. The 100 year anniversary ones fit me perfectly though.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I finally got out and bought a Lacoste, navy blue. It took several tries to find the darkest blue but one of the staff did, ha ha I'll wash it and if it doesn't shrink too much or anything, I'll pick up a few more. It seems notably better quality than the last time I had one a few years back (which I didn't keep and mailed to a friend).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Since 1965 I’ve liked Lacoste. I like their colors, I like the fit, including the relatively short sleeves, and I like how cool the pique is. I have had a few Orvis. They are incredibly well made and very heavy weight, too heavy for Austin in the summer. I flirted briefly with a few Southern Tides. They were very nice, but one by one my local retailers dropped them and shifted to Criquet, which just doesn’t look “right” to me. I can no longer find Lacostes here so I did the unthinkable and ordered one on Amazon. It’s dark green, the price was good, and they had my size to my door in a day. I want to be loyal to my local clothing stores, but that’s hard as my favorite brands go out of favor.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Lucido said:


> I like the Lacoste polos but I just can't deal with the shrinkage. They start out long enough to tuck and end up at belly-top length after a few summers. I wash on cold and never tumble-dry.


I buy them "shrink to fit" like Levi 501s. New a six is fine. Shrunk, an 8 fits like a new 6. Plus they're softer dried in the dryer. Anyway, that's my formula. But if they get too short for you that's a non-starter. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## fishertw

I just purchased four of O'Connells house brand pique knit polos. I had several that I had purchased from another vendor a number of years ago that were excellent and had been searching for replacements. The pique knit on these new shirts matches the tiny knitted fabric of the ones I loved so well. I'll definitely buy more as they come in a range of colors. $55 each and if they last like the ones Ive thoroughly worn out, they'll be worth every penny. Everything Ive ever purchased from O'connells has been high quality and thoroughly satisfactory.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Lucido said:


> I like the Lacoste polos but I just can't deal with the shrinkage. They start out long enough to tuck and end up at belly-top length after a few summers. I wash on cold and never tumble-dry.





TKI67 said:


> I buy them "shrink to fit" like Levi 501s. New a six is fine. Shrunk, an 8 fits like a new 6. Plus they're softer dried in the dryer. Anyway, that's my formula. But if they get too short for you that's a non-starter. Sorry to hear it.


I'm glad you guys posted these comments but it's not good news. They go down a whole size or two sizes??? I think of these things as t-shirts, wash the hell out of them, I don't want to have to baby something like a polo shirt. I guess I'll wear and wash the one Lacoste I bought and see what happens. If it gets too small my dad will get it, since he's one size smaller than me.


----------



## Doctor Damage

fishertw said:


> I just purchased four of O'Connells house brand pique knit polos. I had several that I had purchased from another vendor a number of years ago that were excellent and had been searching for replacements. The pique knit on these new shirts matches the tiny knitted fabric of the ones I loved so well. I'll definitely buy more as they come in a range of colors. $55 each and if they last like the ones Ive thoroughly worn out, they'll be worth every penny. Everything Ive ever purchased from O'connells has been high quality and thoroughly satisfactory.


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## The Irishman

My current thinking on polos:-

I've moved away from Sunspel on the basis that they are just too pricy for the way I wear them. I owned several of the Riviera and also the classic pique and although the materials were top notch I felt like they faired poorly over repeated washes, possibly as a result of that delicate feel. Even when taking care with the instructions.

It must be said that I kept making the error of buying very dark colours in the past. I no longer bother with black polos anymore, as invariably the fading means they look dingier than something in the likes of white or gray.

I have found that the best combination of fit, price and longevity for me is Gant.

I would prefer if there was no logo on the chest, but my Gant polos have lasted much longer than what I have had from Asket, J Crew etc. And crucially they fit well at the outset.

Lacoste is good, I hear, but the brand has been ruined in Ireland as it is a favourite of ... Well... Undesirables.

I may try Ralph Lauren again, but last time I didn't like the fit.


----------



## ran23

I'm looking at 2 Tasso Elba Polos in Gray and Navy (on ebay). Length is 26-27" on Medium, think I will give them a try.


----------



## jts287

For me, Brooks Brothers slim fit. Don't fade, always true to size. I get them where the logo is the same color as the shirt.


----------



## YukonCornelius21

fishertw said:


> I just purchased four of O'Connells house brand pique knit polos. I had several that I had purchased from another vendor a number of years ago that were excellent and had been searching for replacements. The pique knit on these new shirts matches the tiny knitted fabric of the ones I loved so well. I'll definitely buy more as they come in a range of colors. $55 each and if they last like the ones Ive thoroughly worn out, they'll be worth every penny. Everything Ive ever purchased from O'connells has been high quality and thoroughly satisfactory.


I love these. I have about 7. Ill pay a few bucks more to support OC.

These have gone on sale (20% off) in July for their annual summer sale, however, most sizes sell out before then.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I was in Minneapolis last week and I made my first visit to a Bean store. I used my time wisely and compared a few of their polos. 

The Double L polos fit a little larger and have tails at least an inch or two longer. They remind me of the Lacoste polos I wore in the 70s and early 80s.


----------



## Doctor Damage

David J. Cooper said:


> I was in Minneapolis last week and I made my first visit to a Bean store. I used my time wisely and compared a few of their polos.
> 
> The Double L polos fit a little larger and have tails at least an inch or two longer. They remind me of the Lacoste polos I wore in the 70s and early 80s.


Good to knew re sizing for Bean. Many of the reviews posted on their site say the Double L polos fit big. I wish they had more colours.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's an option for our members who are in Toronto:
[/URL]

Recommended by an acquaintance who is a super-clothes horse and has actually studied fashion history in university, etc. He says their 3-button polos are his go-to choice.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I just picked up a polo from Ralph Lauren and one from BB so I can compare with the Lacoste I bought a couple weeks back.


----------



## David J. Cooper

__
http://instagr.am/p/BkNu_OOh6BT/


----------



## Doctor Damage

I recently bought three polo/tennis shirts to start to replace my old supply which is thinning down. I wanted brands that I could go back to in future years and which would always be there. I bought a Lacoste L.12.12 model, a Brooks Performance Polo, and a Ralph Lauren polo. All three are dark blue. The Lacoste is size 6 (equivalent to XL but these fit small); the Brooks is size Large in Original Fit; the Ralph Lauren is size Large in Classic Fit. I have washed and worn each. I bought these shirts in branded stores at a local outlet mall and paid CAD$100 for the Lacoste, $90 for the BB, and $50 for the Ralph Lauren (the Lacoste and BB could have been bought for lower prices per unit if several were purchased; the prices I've listed are for one shirt only). Here are my observations and opinions-as always, your mileage may vary.

*Colour*: Although all three shirts are supposed to be navy or dark blue, only the BB shirt is what I would consider a true dark navy blue. The other two are a dark royal blue.

*Cloth*: Each shirt feels a slightly different weight/thickness of cloth to the casual touch, even though if I really compare them carefully they're probably the same. The BB cloth feels the lightest and thinnest, the Ralph the heaviest, with Lacoste in between. When wearing the BB cloth feels a bit flimsy.

*Construction*: These shirts have all been screwed together well although the BB seems the most delicate (see comments on cloth above).

*Measurements*: Below are the measurements for each shirt as follows: chest / length / sleeve (dress shirt measurement) / sleeve only. Note that the BB and Ralph shirts have tennis tails-the BB tail is one inch longer, the Ralph two inches longer. The Lacoste is the same length front and back. For reference, I'm 6'1" tall when I stand up straight, 165 pounds before chicken wings and beer, wear a 42L in suits, and my best fitting dress shirts have 35" sleeves.

Lacoste = 24 / 27 / 19 / 9
Brooks = 23 / 29.5 / 20 / 11
Ralph = 23 / 31 / 19.5 / 9

*Fit*: We all know that measurements tell only part of the story and clothing that measures the same doesn't always fit or feel the same when being worn. For me the BB shirt has the widest shoulders and the longest sleeves, which is great. The Ralph Lauren shirt felt the snuggest overall and felt narrowest around the shoulders, while the sleeves felt the shortest. The Lacoste was somewhere in between and seemed the most shapeless. The Ralph shirt's sleeve cuffs were tight, even over my 12 year old girl biceps, which was kind of annoying (and I can't imagine how tight they would feel on someone who works out a lot); the sleeve cuffs on the BB and Lacoste shirts were roughly the same, with extra room but not sloppy or oversized. Despite having the largest chest measurement, the Lacoste shirt doesn't feel notably roomier.

*OVERALL*: Coming to a firm conclusion is a bit hard. I think I'll get a few more BB shirts since they fit the longest (which I prefer) and their colours are great (a true navy blue, a true dark green, etc), although I prefer the quality feel of the Ralph shirt and its extra-wide placket. But the Ralph shirt is too short and tight in the sleeves; it looks good on me but the sleeves I'm sure will drive me nuts over time. The Lacoste shirt fits okay but doesn't seem worth paying twice the price for Ralph Lauren (in my local stores). The BB is priced a bit less than the Lacoste although it can be bought significantly cheaper if bought in threes; that said, Lacoste does have discounts on their non-original colours. I guess I'll get three more BB, maybe another Lacoste in a colour the others don't come in. I probably won't bother with Ralph unless they have a colour I can't get in the others. If the BB shirt felt a bit more 'substantial' in terms of quality and then it would be the undoubted winner thanks to the fit, colours, etc. Or, if the Ralph shirt had longer, roomier sleeves then it would be the winner thanks to its overall feel of quality.


----------



## mlstein

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's an option for our members who are in Toronto:
> [/URL]
> 
> Recommended by an acquaintance who is a super-clothes horse and has actually studied fashion history in university, etc. He says their 3-button polos are his go-to choice.


They ship to the US, of course. They're known for the great price / value ratio on their suits but their polos are great too and were under $25 on Massdrop not long ago.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimF

Has anyone picked up this year's J Crew cotton pique, specifically this one: https://www.jcrew.com/p/mens_category/polostees/pique/classic-piqu-polo-shirt/91918?color_name=white

Thoughts on quality? The ones from 5-6 years ago were decent for ~$20 on sale.


----------



## gamma68

I'm tickled to see this thread, which I started more than three years ago, is still running.

Reflecting on my initial post, I've since gotten over my avoidance of chest logos. I've thrifted nearly all my polo shirts. The majority of mine are Lacoste because I like the fabric and color assortment. All of them except one (I think) are without tails, so I don't concern myself with tucking most of the time. Sizing can vary all over so it's important to not just look at the number on the tag. They also seem to stain easily so that's another thing to watch for in the second-hand market. Also, lots of fakes out there but those are usually easy to spot. The older "made in France" ones are a couple steps above the others.

Next are Ralph Lauren Polo. The fabric is great and so is the fit. Sizing is consistent. They have tails so tucking is a must.

Then I have an odd shirt or two from JPress, Eddie Bauer (USA-made), Southern Tide, Brooks Brothers. The Eddie Bauer has the most robust cloth by far. Thick and heavy. The JPress is very Trad with styling details like Fred Perry.

White polos, to me, are the most versatile. They go with everything and are one of the few shirts that work well with madras. Can't have enough white polos.

Because polos in excellent condition are so plentiful at the thrifts, I don't feel very compelled to shop for new ones. I certainly wouldn't pay full price for Lacoste.


----------



## Ron_A

The Lacoste polos, especially the ones that are made in Peru or in France (if you can find one) are my favorite. After that, I like BB as they are the best quality for the money, in my opinion. I have not found the BB polos to be exceptionally thin, like some people suggest. Even the BB polos that I have bought at the outlet store are high-quality. I think that RL polos have gone downhill. Very odd fit and not very good quality. I also like Vineyard Vines, but I know that not everyone is crazy about the logo or the image associated with the brand.


----------



## eagle2250

Ron_A said:


> The Lacoste polos, especially the ones that are made in Peru or in France (if you can find one) are my favorite. After that, I like BB as they are the best quality for the money, in my opinion. I have not found the BB polos to be exceptionally thin, like some people suggest. Even the BB polos that I have bought at the outlet store are high-quality. I think that RL polos have gone downhill. Very odd fit and not very good quality. I also like Vineyard Vines, but I know that not everyone is crazy about the logo or the image associated with the brand.


Brooks Brothers used to offer for sale polo shirts in several fabric weights and knits. I assume that they still do so...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## drlivingston

@Doctor Damage Part of your problem with the Ralph Lauren shirt is that you picked the wrong size. You need an LT (large tall). It would provide slightly longer, roomier sleeves and it would be longer in the torso to accommodate your body type.


----------



## cmavity

mlstein said:


> They ship to the US, of course. They're known for the great price / value ratio on their suits but their polos are great too and were under $25 on Massdrop not long ago.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


I bought a couple Spier & Mackay polos during a recent sale (which made them absurdly cheap--cheaper than the Massdrop), and I've been impressed so far. I especially like the collars. And no logo! If you like the fabric robust, these are not that. Being from Houston, I like my polos cool, and these have nice breathability without feeling sheer or thin. We'll see how they last.

Be aware that they run very small. They are clearly sized for the younger, trendier gentleman, but if you size up a size or two you should be fine. I wear a medium in Brooks Brothers traditional, large in some other brands, and the S&M XL is about right (though still on the slender side).


----------



## Doctor Damage

drlivingston said:


> @Doctor Damage Part of your problem with the Ralph Lauren shirt is that you picked the wrong size. You need an LT (large tall). It would provide slightly longer, roomier sleeves and it would be longer in the torso to accommodate your body type.


Oh, now I see Tall on the website. Thanks!!


----------



## paper clip

Great thread! Here’s my recent polo shopping experience:

I am similarly sized to Dr. D (large-tall, skinny, 35 sleeve, 42 long) and recently replaced all my 10 yr old LE pique polos. I don’t like the current LE incarnation as it is too thick and not crisp like my old ones. 

I tried Orvis and found those way to thick/heavy.

I bought a RL large in navy and, like Dr. D, I found it too narrow and tight. 

I landed on B.B. I typically like large-tall, but find the B.B. large long enough to tuck or leave untucked. The fabric is a lighter weight, which I like, though I notice one - a Kelly green - is noticeably thinner than the others I bought in navy, pink, white and orange heather. I don’t love the gold logo on most colors; it seems too “aspirational”. But I can live with it.

I like to wash and dry them like t-shirts. I find if I dry them until only damp and then hang them dry the rest of the way for the first several washes, I prevent and real shrinkage and thereafter I can just dry them all the way. I like that they get a little beat up so they don’t look so fancy.

I have a VV, which is ok, but I find that brand too frat-prep. 

I also bought a Criquet a couple of years ago, which is AMAZINGLY soft, but is basically just a thin t-shirt with a collar. 

That is all.


----------



## The Irishman

As mentioned earlier in this thread, I have been wearing a lot of Gant polos of late and like them a lot.

However, a week ago I happened to be in a Ralph Lauren concession and tried on various of their polos.

I am 6'0 and 85kg, and usually wear a size L or 42R jacket, for reference.

I found that RL's traditional fit (I think that's what it's called) was boxy in the extreme. I would think of it more like an XL in UK / EU terms. Their slim fit I found too fitted for my tastes. On the other hand, their custom slim fit felt really good. In the body in terms of chest and length I would say it is roughly comparable with Gant, but it is cut more like what I would call "muscle fit" on the shoulders and arms. That is, the arm opening is narrower and probably more flattering. A little like the Abercrombie and Fitch fitch, actually, for those who are famiiar.

I should say that there appears to be a difference in fit between polos which are mesh versus the traditional pique cotton, with the mesh being more fitted, even though stretchier.

It will be interesting to see how they hold up over time - I bought two - in comparison with the Gant.


----------



## TimF

Has anyone tried the BB Red Fleece polos? Was at a store and I compared the Golden and Red Fleece polos. The Red is sized slimmer, feels thicker than the Golden, and is not treated.

While not the sturdiest polo I've ever handled, I decided to try the Red Fleece, the garment dyed variety. If it is longlasting, then maybe the Red Fleece is a good staple, with wide color selection.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Solid-Pique-Polo-Shirt/RP00119,default,pd.html


----------



## jts287

paper clip said:


> Great thread! Here's my recent polo shopping experience:
> 
> I am similarly sized to Dr. D (large-tall, skinny, 35 sleeve, 42 long) and recently replaced all my 10 yr old LE pique polos. I don't like the current LE incarnation as it is too thick and not crisp like my old ones.
> 
> I tried Orvis and found those way to thick/heavy.
> 
> I bought a RL large in navy and, like Dr. D, I found it too narrow and tight.
> 
> I landed on B.B. I typically like large-tall, but find the B.B. large long enough to tuck or leave untucked. The fabric is a lighter weight, which I like, though I notice one - a Kelly green - is noticeably thinner than the others I bought in navy, pink, white and orange heather. I don't love the gold logo on most colors; it seems too "aspirational". But I can live with it.
> 
> I like to wash and dry them like t-shirts. I find if I dry them until only damp and then hang them dry the rest of the way for the first several washes, I prevent and real shrinkage and thereafter I can just dry them all the way. I like that they get a little beat up so they don't look so fancy.
> 
> I have a VV, which is ok, but I find that brand too frat-prep.
> 
> I also bought a Criquet a couple of years ago, which is AMAZINGLY soft, but is basically just a thin t-shirt with a collar.
> 
> That is all.


It's been my experience that BB has colored logos on half the polos they sell, and the other half feature a logo stitched the same color as the shirt. I buy the latter.

Ed. Missed the Red Fleece post- I don't own any RF polos, but I do have a couple tees, a windbreaker, and a sportcoat. Everything runs a size small, quality is fine, all made in China. It's a diffusion line like Z Zegna: a little more fashion-forward.


----------



## TimF

IME the regular line polos all have different color logos, and they are in a "performance" fabric.

If the natural cotton ones hold up, are not flimsy like the current Alligators, then they could be a good source for staples at $40 a pop (do these ever go on sale?).


----------



## jts287

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Slim...var_MP01063_Color=RED2&contentpos=1&cgid=0298

You can see that a bunch of those have the logo match the shirt color. Not sure what "performance" means; it's a cotton polo. I probably have 10-12 in my closet, although I haven't purchased a new one in a year or two. They do go on sale, pretty sure they were 4/$180 around Father's Day.


----------



## Doctor Damage

TimF said:


> IME the regular line polos all have different color logos, and they are in a "performance" fabric.
> 
> If the natural cotton ones hold up, are not flimsy like the current Alligators, then they could be a good source for staples at $40 a pop (do these ever go on sale?).


The BB shirt I picked up a couple months back is "performance" but as far as I can tell it's a normal pique knit cloth and the "performance" is just a marketing word with no meaning. I wouldn't pay any attention to it. I've been picking up more Lacoste shirts since I've decided they're the best overall fit & comfort for me (I've found that the muddier, non-primary colours look best on me). I don't find them flimsy, about the same as the BB shirts, and in any case pique knit tennis/polo shirts are supposed to be thin and lightweight shirts.


----------



## Doctor Damage

paper clip said:


> I like to wash and dry them like t-shirts. I find if I dry them until only damp and then hang them dry the rest of the way for the first several washes, I prevent and real shrinkage and thereafter I can just dry them all the way. I like that they get a little beat up so they don't look so fancy.


This works for me too, dry just a little bit in the machine, then hang or lay out flat to dry the rest of the way. If laid out, they don't need to be ironed.


----------



## TimF

Doctor Damage said:


> The BB shirt I picked up a couple months back is "performance" but as far as I can tell it's a normal pique knit cloth and the "performance" is just a marketing word with no meaning. I wouldn't pay any attention to it. I've been picking up more Lacoste shirts since I've decided they're the best overall fit & comfort for me (I've found that the muddier, non-primary colours look best on me). I don't find them flimsy, about the same as the BB shirts, and in any case pique knit tennis/polo shirts are supposed to be thin and lightweight shirts.


According to product description: "Finished with a signature performance treatment to enhance shape retention and resistance to shrinking, fading and pilling." Sounds to me alot like a non-iron analogue treatment to tennis shirts. So it would still be cotton, just as 100% non-iron Egyptian cotton shirts feel like smooth poplin.

As to the Red Fleece untreated cotton polos I picked up, I decided to exchange them for a dark color. It's either the lightness or the weave, but too much of one's physique is revealed (if you know what I mean). Something to think about which it comes to lightweight shirts.,


----------



## Doctor Damage

TimF said:


> According to product description: "Finished with a signature performance treatment to enhance shape retention and resistance to shrinking, fading and pilling." Sounds to me alot like a non-iron analogue treatment to tennis shirts. So it would still be cotton, just as 100% non-iron Egyptian cotton shirts feel like smooth poplin.


The material of my BB shirt feels and looks no different than my Lacoste shirts.


----------



## Doctor Damage

LL Bean has FINALLY added more colours to their Double L polo range: red, burgundy, and dark green.

Can anyone comment on the sizing? Some of the comments/reviews on their site suggest they fit a bit big.


----------



## eagle2250

^^I recently purchased three of LL Beans Double L Polo's and they are generously sized, but not outrageously so. If I were in your shoes, I would order my normal size...that's what I did. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Doctor Damage

eagle2250 said:


> Good luck in your hunt!


I gave up on the hunt and have just been accumulating Lacoste shirts. They seem to fit me the best and their quality is fine.


----------



## Doctor Damage

This could be the ultimate polo shirt:









[/URL]


----------



## Doctor Damage

I just got an LL Bean polo shirt, their classic pique model, and I think it's extremely well made, some extraordinary attention to detail, probably the best I've seen. The only issues for me are that it's pretty generous in the body and the sleeve cuffs are quite large (not snug at all), but overall it's comfy so I'll probably pick up a few more. I can fit t-shirts under them which I can't with my Lacoste or BB shirts. Here's updated measurements:



Another thing I got recently is one of Lacoste's long-sleeve polo shirts, supposedly their L1212 classic fit. It fits much differently than their L1212 polo shirts and the sleeves are attached at a downward angle so overall it's not very comfortable. Avoid.


----------



## GregorSamsa

Over the thanksgiving weekend I ordered a Bills polo for around $23. It came today and feels great, minimal branding on the shirt, made in usa, etc. 

I heard they were cut big. I ordered a large and it fits similar to ll bean large. 

Not sure if its worthy of the high price Bill's sells it for, but for less than $25 it's a steal!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Being Trad of the 1960s preppy variety to the core, it always bothered me to wear anything but a Lacoste. Admittedly, I have dabbled in a few other brands over the years. Southern Tide reminds me of a Lacoste, roomy and soft with short sleeves. Orvis polos are very heavy and have sleeves that come to the elbow on me. Their build quality is impeccable. I recently resorted to Amazon for a dark green Lacoste. They have gone to S,M,L sizing and I can’t find that perfect fit. Guys 1/3 my age are now wearing them fairly tight, and that’s not for me. VV seem to fit a tad snug, too. The local higher quality menswear store in Austin has, over the last few years, gone from featuring Lacoste, to Southern Tide, to Cricket. Cricket is, I believe, local and features a long placquet and a small chest pocket, along with showing up predominantly in lisle, three non starters for me. I think I’ll try O’Connell’s next. They do everything else well and seem to get good reviews here. Sigh. In the case of prolonged indecision at least I stocked up on short sleeve Madras at a J. Press sale.


----------



## eagle2250

LL Bean Double LL Polos are well made and nicely priced. When bought on sale, they are an absolute great value. Robustly made, they are my preferred shirt(s) for my trips to the local gym!


----------



## Doctor Damage

TKI67 said:


> I recently resorted to Amazon for a dark green Lacoste. They have gone to S,M,L sizing and I can't find that perfect fit. Guys 1/3 my age are now wearing them fairly tight, and that's not for me.


Be aware that Lacoste still makes the classic fit, but they also do a slim-fit version which fits one size smaller. They look similar in photos. However, the tags state either "classic" or "slim" so you can't mistake them. As to the letter sizing, all of the ones I've seen have the traditional number size listed alongside the letter on the tag, so again just get the size you've always gotten. And if the vender only has the letter size, then check Lacoste's website for their size conversion... in fact here it is:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Doctor Damage said:


> Be aware that Lacoste still makes the classic fit, but they also do a slim-fit version which fits one size smaller. They look similar in photos. However, the tags state either "classic" or "slim" so you can't mistake them. As to the letter sizing, all of the ones I've seen have the traditional number size listed alongside the letter on the tag, so again just get the size you've always gotten. And if the vender only has the letter size, then check Lacoste's website for their size conversion... in fact here it is:


Thanks!


----------



## The Archduke

L-feld said:


> I really like King Louie. They are union made and retail for $27 a pop.
> 
> I personally prefer the moisture wicking version, since I typically wear these when it's really hot, but they have the downside of looking slightly underarmor-ish.
> 
> I've also had good experiences with Diamond Golf Shirts, which are made from supima cotton in a very fine interlock knit. But they are kind of dressy looking, which may not be your thing. For $60 a pop, you can get a MTM polo shirt. They do MTM the same was Kent Wang does - you get a sample size to start with and then tell them what adjustments to make to the pattern.
> 
> https://www.diamondgolfshirts.com/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's something interesting: LL Bean offers their polo shirts in special colours for "business" sales which they don't sell on their retail website. They seem to be focused on US only, but a nice way to get a dark red, dark green, and yellow. Check out the links below...

https://www.llbeanbusiness.com/llbean/subcategory/polo-shirts#


----------



## Doctor Damage

Weirdly I now have all the current LL Bean regular line polo shirts, including a couple they offered last fall (snagged returns). They seem to be using the Canadian website to unload colours they aren't offering for this spring. Anyways, I can attest the colours are nicely muted across the board, the only exception being the "night sky" colour, and the shades are slightly lighter than show up on the website. The "clover" colour is especially nice and recommended if you want a lime green colour. My favs though are from last fall: the "rustic red" and "black forest green" (!) colours are perfect to my eye.


----------



## GregorSamsa

https://www.sierra.com/bills-khakis...for-men~p~8187f/?filterString=s~bills-khakis/


----------



## James Winston

Currently I have O'Connell's, Bills Khakis, Brooks Brothers (original fit), and Land's End (three button). 

It is hard to say which is the best. 

Bills Khakis is the heaviest (6.6 oz) but that is not always desirable as they are a shirt meant for sport and sweat.

Land's End is fine, but mine is an older jersey knit. 

O'Connell's pique has the nicest hand, the softest feel, and the greatest value price for what you are getting, but I have found the three buttons to be awkward. Buttoning just one opens up too much of the shirt and usually leads to this button opening as well (golfing at least), while buttoning two is a little too high. These are also the baggiest. A lack of logo is fine but a little awkward (easier to bleach if white). I have one jersey knit from O'Connell's--navy and white stripe--and it is the worst polo I have. It pill terribly, has a skimpy collar, and the placket doesn't go low enough. 

I own the most BB polos. Yes they are treated with something and have the roughest feel and lightest weight, but in my mind, they look and function the best. I would only buy the gold logo ones (trad colors) and currently all my BB polos are white. If you can get them for 30-40, that is about what they are worth. 

Beware of regular sunscreen and hard water though. Trying to get the rust stains off of them has been a bear.


----------



## TimF

James Winston said:


> Currently I have O'Connell's, Bills Khakis, Brooks Brothers (original fit), and Land's End (three button).
> 
> It is hard to say which is the best.
> 
> Bills Khakis is the heaviest (6.6 oz) but that is not always desirable as they are a shirt meant for sport and sweat.
> 
> Land's End is fine, but mine is an older jersey knit.
> 
> O'Connell's pique has the nicest hand, the softest feel, and the greatest value price for what you are getting, but I have found the three buttons to be awkward. Buttoning just one opens up too much of the shirt and usually leads to this button opening as well (golfing at least), while buttoning two is a little too high. These are also the baggiest. A lack of logo is fine but a little awkward (easier to bleach if white). I have one jersey knit from O'Connell's--navy and white stripe--and it is the worst polo I have. It pill terribly, has a skimpy collar, and the placket doesn't go low enough.
> 
> I own the most BB polos. Yes they are treated with something and have the roughest feel and lightest weight, but in my mind, they look and function the best. I would only buy the gold logo ones (trad colors) and currently all my BB polos are white. If you can get them for 30-40, that is about what they are worth.
> 
> Beware of regular sunscreen and hard water though. Trying to get the rust stains off of them has been a bear.


BB sells an untreated cotton polo, under the Red Fleece label, for $40. It fits about equal to the Slim Fit Golden Fleece polos, and feels more substantial than the Golden Fleece.

2 caveats with the Red Fleece:

Lighter colored polos have transparency issues. Maybe a few wash-and-dry cycles would fix this; I wouldn't know.
On the inside shoulder seams, there is clear plastic tape within the seams. Over a day the plastic can irritate the skin. I'm thinking of having my tailor sew cotton tape to cover up the plastic.


----------



## The Irishman

I almost bought a couple of Fred Perry polo shirts after a long hiatus from this brand. I still quite like some of the high contrast twin tipped polos. Although I like a good high quality plain polo I think the Fred Perry polos are their own distinct look, they're a subculture look. Pair with a MA-1 or L2B jacket or similar.

Anyway, to make a long story short: Fred Perry amalgamated the fit of the main line of polos a while ago, so now there is just a new fit M3600 which is somewhere between the classic fit of old and the slim fit of old. It's the length of the classic fit but the width is narrower. I presume this was about saving money.

Still nice shirts but sadly if you are more broad shouldered / bigger then a size L is now likely to be too tight. I felt like my biceps were going to have their circulation cut off. And the XL is a step too far - it's voluminous.

On the other hand I received three Uniqlo polos which are very very good. They have a dry fit element along with the cotton that is less desirable to me than just 100% good quality cotton, but it is not visible to the eye. The cut is neater than a few years ago, when I found that they had a sort of odd bell shape to them, billowing out at the hem.


----------



## peterc

The best Polo shirts I have EVER had were/are the mid 90's ones from the Territory Ahead - pique cotton, generous fit, pocket and 4 button placket. Innocence and mayhem at once. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Oldsport

I've actually switched to Orvis. Kind of expensive, unless you can get for 25% off which is often. Given the material and the way they are constructed, I suspect I have purchased my last 6 Polo Shirts in this lifetime....

The Slightly Fitted are perfect for me.


----------



## The Irishman

Oldsport said:


> I've actually switched to Orvis. Kind of expensive, unless you can get for 25% off which is often. Given the material and the way they are constructed, I suspect I have purchased my last 6 Polo Shirts in this lifetime....
> 
> The Slightly Fitted are perfect for me.


I will be interested to know how you get on. If I'm honest I put polo shirts in the same category as actual shirts... No matter how well made and how well looked after I think they have a life span before they start showing a look of age.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Not to be argumentative, but I disagree we your conclusion(s) regarding the comparative performance of knit polo shirts and dress/sport shirts made of woven fabric. Knit material has a lot of give to it...it stretches and is therefor potentially more comfortable and forgiving that dress/sport shirts. Hence, I think it less likely to show early signs of wear and tear than the dress/sport shirts. However, economy versions of knit polo shirts are likely to show early signs of fading and possibly fabric wear/pilling. Just a thought!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Not to be argumentative, but I disagree we your conclusion(s) regarding the comparative performance of knit polo shirts and dress/sport shirts made of woven fabric. Knit material has a lot of give to it...it stretches and is therefor potentially more comfortable and forgiving that dress/sport shirts. Hence, I think it less likely to show early signs of wear and tear than the dress/sport shirts. However, economy versions of knit polo shirts are likely to show early signs of fading and possibly fabric wear/pilling. Just a thought!


I'm with you on this one, but I do find that the typically deeper colors we tend to pick for polos, such as navy, forest, or red, tend to show fading from washing more quickly than white, pale blue, and pink dress shirts, sort of the way my twelve year old white faced setter appears to age more gracefully than a black lab with grey whiskers. That said, I have some ancient polos that lost their deep color years ago but are still in excellent shape, even after stretching to encompass my "successful physique."

And although I agree with Oldsport about the quality of Orvis polos, they are a good but heavier than a LaCoste or its ilk. It was 89 here yesterday, and I'm not sure I'd like walking the golf course in this weather with an Orvis shirt. But they are nice, and I may just try it next time they have a sale!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Heads up for those who wear Bean polo shirts: they've got some new colours for the Double LL polos - yellow and a crimson red - and revived their teal colour. I highly recommend the clover colour, which is a faded lime green.


----------



## The Irishman

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Not to be argumentative, but I disagree we your conclusion(s) regarding the comparative performance of knit polo shirts and dress/sport shirts made of woven fabric. Knit material has a lot of give to it...it stretches and is therefor potentially more comfortable and forgiving that dress/sport shirts. Hence, I think it less likely to show early signs of wear and tear than the dress/sport shirts. However, economy versions of knit polo shirts are likely to show early signs of fading and possibly fabric wear/pilling. Just a thought!


It's no problem, I don't take it as argumentative ... It's a forum after all.

I can see your argument that they should resist looking tired for longer.

Maybe I am just harder on them, but even when I have purchased high quality polos (Sunspel, for example) I believe they have a lifespan of a few years. Certainly not for life.

I agree it's totally pointless to buy most economy polo shirts (Although, as I said, I was surprised by the quality of the Uniqlo ones I bought recently).


----------



## Hayek

J. Press makes the best polo as far as I'm concerned in terms of overall fit and material.

Also really like Lacoste. My dad only wore Izod polos with the gator before Lacoste re-purchased the brand, so I'm very partial to them as they bring back great childhood memories. I like the lighter material but wish they were just a bit longer.

Brooks Bros. traditional fit is also very good for me, though I have to size down. And they have the best selection of colors.

I mix and match between the three, but most of the polos in my closet are from BB, mostly because of the color variety and frequent discounts.


----------



## Corcovado

I for one love an old, well worn polo shirt.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Following up on an earlier comment, I got some Orvis polos on the “buy two get one free” deal. I got white, olive, and weathered red. I’m a 44R, and the medium fits perfectly. The construction is superb. The tails have a good length. They are a hefty knit, and as a result they are slightly warmer than a LaCoste but also more absorbent. The added cushiness is nice on my shoulder carrying a golf bag. I like the little loop where there would have been an alligator on a LaCoste. I hook my readers or sunglasses through it. The sleeves are a little longer and looser than LaCoste. They have an underarm gusset. All in all it is a terrific polo.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I used to think tennis/polo/golf shirts needed to be heavy, since I wore them year-round in my first job, but I now believe they need to be light - they're summer, hot weather shirts after all!


----------



## peterc

The Territory Ahead used to make the best polo shirts. Why? Pique cotton; full cut; pocket; 4 button placket. My mediums from the 90's still fit me. Thankfully, I bought 5 of them. I have never had a polo shirt that even came close. If anyone knows of a polo shirt that has ALL these features, please mention it. As an aside, J Peterman's 8 button placket polo is also excellent, but alas no pocket.


----------



## At Law

I do not understand the disdain for small logos on a polo shirt. I don't like oversized logos in the least. However, a small polo player, alligator, or a lamb hanging from somewhere is not offensive at all.
In fact, I feel it gives the polo shirt a little bit of character and breaks up the monotony of it.
A polo with no logo at all actually appears bland and cheap looking to me.
Just my opinion--whatever it is worth.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL, paraphrasing the late, great Charlton Heston,
"If they want to take my beloved Golden Fleece from me, they will have to pry it from my cold, dead fingers!"


----------



## At Law

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL, paraphrasing the late, great Charlton Heston,
> "If they want to take my beloved Golden Fleece from me, they will have to pry it from my cold, dead fingers!"


Well done, Eagle2250! Ha


----------



## DCR

I recently picked up a trio of Polo custom fits from Lord and Taylor on sale in a Terry cloth fabric. They fit well and the material has a nice hand to it compared to pique.


----------



## Hailey Debailly

Lacoste has the best quality and style for me. In a straight or fit version, Lacoste is a beautiful build and enhances the biceps a little bulky. Really a great ally, especially to go on vacation by ensuring elegance, simplicity and comfort!
I find that the Lacoste L! Ve range is more interesting, in terms of creativity. I was pleasantly surprised by the Lacoste Sport range, which is slowly moving towards techwear, while remaining creative in design.


----------



## gr8w8er

For me,

O'Connell's Embroidered Buffalo Polo (gotta represent the hometown)
Any Brooks
LLB


----------



## Doctor Damage

Hailey Debailly said:


> Lacoste has the best quality and style for me. In a straight or fit version, Lacoste is a beautiful build and enhances the biceps a little bulky. Really a great ally, especially to go on vacation by ensuring elegance, simplicity and comfort!


This is my opinion, too. That said, I really like the comfort, quality, and colours of my LL Bean polo shirts, despite them being "boring" by comparison.


----------



## eagle2250

^^What a coincidence.
As I sit at the keyboard, typing this post I am wearing an LL Bean polo shirt...sort of a medium blue hue. The shirts seem color fast and are reasonably priced!


----------



## 215339

At Law said:


> I do not understand the disdain for small logos on a polo shirt. I don't like oversized logos in the least. However, a small polo player, alligator, or a lamb hanging from somewhere is not offensive at all.
> In fact, I feel it gives the polo shirt a little bit of character and breaks up the monotony of it.
> A polo with no logo at all actually appears bland and cheap looking to me.
> Just my opinion--whatever it is worth.


Same reason a small logo is looked down upon for trousers, shirts, shoes, etc.

I don't want to be a corporate billboard, the logos look tacky and garish.


----------



## 215339

For me, I dig Spier & Mackay's polo shirts the most right now.

I don't know about perfect, the fit could be improved and given more room in the chest. Sizing up is a good idea from your usual size, they fit very slim.

The button down collar ones in particular stand up nicely under a sports coat and look great worn on their own. I'll never go back to regular polo collars ever again.

If anyone is interested as a first time buyer, I can get you a referral link for 20% off, and I get $20 off. Feel free to pm me if interested.

I think this would bring the price down to $26USD per shirt, including shipping.

Here is a pic I found of a pair.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzeQNNHJrPe/


----------



## 215339

What is everyone's thoughts on one piece collar polo shirts?

I'd love to try a pair.


----------



## Oldsport

Ewwwwww


----------



## smmrfld

Yuck.


----------



## 215339

Oldsport said:


> Ewwwwww





smmrfld said:


> Yuck.


out of curiosity, why?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

delicious_scent said:


> out of curiosity, why?


IMO the collar is not inherently unattractive, but it is definitely not Trad and, as such, makes some of us uneasy.

;0);


----------



## 215339

TKI67 said:


> IMO the collar is not inherently unattractive, but it is *definitely not Trad and, as such, makes some of us uneasy.*
> 
> ;0);


ah good point.

seems a bit too limiting, but we all have our own tastes.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

delicious_scent said:


> ah good point.
> 
> seems a bit too limiting, but we all have our own tastes.


Isn't it nice not having to wear the exact same things as everyone else? Of course, once you have adopted a personal style it may be hard to break out of it. In that regard I find it much easier to try new "looks"in the casual mode than in the dressier modes. As I noted in another post it wasn't that hard to adapt to a much more contemporary and comfortable approach to casual in hundred degree Austin! I find myself wearing things I would think of packing for a visit to the northeast!


----------



## eagle2250

I wore my white BB Golden Fleece polo (open collar) to church, under a summer weight navy blazer, this morning. It makes it easier to strip down for comfort on those oppressively hot and humid days , typical of this time of year in central Florida! I'm still one of the better dressed gentlemen at our services. BB's knit polo's are a favorite on mine for good reason.


----------



## 215339

TKI67 said:


> Isn't it nice not having to wear the exact same things as everyone else? Of course, once you have adopted a personal style it may be hard to break out of it. I*n that regard I find it much easier to try new "looks"in the casual mode than in the dressier modes.* As I noted in another post it wasn't that hard to adapt to a much more contemporary and comfortable approach to casual in hundred degree Austin! I find myself wearing things I would think of packing for a visit to the northeast!


The bolded is 100% true.

I find the modern man is often confused as to how to dress due to soft dress codes, but there is a massive breadth of casual styles that are available.

Any examples of the things you started wearing to adapt?

I've only recently caught on to the idea that the humble polo with a great collar can arguably be worn in almost every situation.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

delicious_scent said:


> The bolded is 100% true.
> 
> I find the modern man is often confused as to how to dress due to soft dress codes, but there is a massive breadth of casual styles that are available.
> 
> Any examples of the things you started wearing to adapt?
> 
> I've only recently caught on to the idea that the humble polo with a great collar can arguably be worn in almost every situation.


I've adopted flat front Bermuda shorts as my "uniform" pants for about nine months of the year. For cooler weather I've embraced the various zip neck things of various materials from cotton to pop bottles. Bright Nikes in electric colors are often my footwear of choice. I'm interested in trying some of the new fabrics like drirelease shirts. I still dress up occasionally as if it were 1965.


----------



## 215339

TKI67 said:


> I've adopted flat front Bermuda shorts as my "uniform" pants for about nine months of the year. For cooler weather I've embraced the various zip neck things of various materials from cotton to pop bottles. Bright Nikes in electric colors are often my footwear of choice. I'm interested in trying some of the new fabrics like drirelease shirts. I still dress up occasionally as if it were 1965.


I had to google your location and weather, and yeah I would likely dress the exact same way in that level of heat.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I caught a few minutes of the 1956 movie "A Kiss Before Dying" the other day (clothes looked really interesting so I hit record and will watch it when time permits), but Robert Wagner (yes, that guy, but very, very young) was wearing a similar shirt (his was a full button front though). This is the best pic of it I could find:










And she is Paul Newman's future wife - Joanne Woodward


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ I caught a few minutes of the 1956 movie "A Kiss Before Dying" the other day (clothes looked really interesting so I hit record and will watch it when time permits), but Robert Wagner (yes, that guy, but very, very young) was wearing a similar shirt (his was a full button front though). This is the best pic of it I could find:
> 
> View attachment 32873
> 
> 
> And she is Paul Newman's future wife - Joanne Woodward


That type of collar was very popular in the mid-1950s. I have pictures of me, at about five, wearing one. It was pink, paired with charcoal shorts and saddle shoes. Yikes!


----------



## Doctor Damage

TKI67 said:


> That type of collar was very popular in the mid-1950s. I have pictures of me, at about five, wearing one. It was pink, paired with charcoal shorts and saddle shoes. Yikes!


It's best left in the 1950s, frankly!


----------



## 215339

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ I caught a few minutes of the 1956 movie "A Kiss Before Dying" the other day (clothes looked really interesting so I hit record and will watch it when time permits), but Robert Wagner (yes, that guy, but very, very young) was wearing a similar shirt (his was a full button front though). This is the best pic of it I could find:
> 
> View attachment 32873
> 
> 
> And she is Paul Newman's future wife - Joanne Woodward


I love it. I love any elegant collar roll and this nails it for me.


----------



## GregorSamsa

At times I've strayed, but I always come back to navy brooks brothers polos in their regular fit. Perfect weight and cut.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The Orvis polo (heavy pique, built to last) is on sale for $49. The little loop for eyeglasses is cool.


----------



## Himself

Bills Khakis' polos are on clearance sale now, for 70-plus-20 percent off. That's $30-something.

They're comparable to Polo/LaCoste/Brooks, but heavier for a less clingy drape.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Alas, designs and sizes are disappointingly limited and when they compute the price, it comes out closer to $70. However, if you can find the design you prefer (M1, M2, M3, M4), in a size that fits, that is still a very good price.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

PSA...Hunter and Coggins no longer stocks Southern Tide.


----------



## OldMetairie

May not work for you with your stated disdain for logos, but around these parts Perlis reigns supreme with little crawfish dancing on the shirts of men in New Orleans.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

OldMetairie said:


> May not work for you with your stated disdain for logos, but around these parts Perlis reigns supreme with little crawfish dancing on the shirts of men in New Orleans.


They look nice, very similar to the O'Connell's shirts with Buffaloes. Do you have any experience with the fit and tail length?


----------



## OldMetairie

I have a closet full. Typically run a bit larger than BB. Tail length has been long enough to stay tucked if that is what you are going for.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

OldMetairie said:


> I have a closet full. Typically run a bit larger than BB. Tail length has been long enough to stay tucked if that is what you are going for.


Yep. thanks!


----------



## Doctor Damage




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I just got a couple of O’Connell’s pique polos. The price was reasonable, and they appear to be pretty much perfect. They are very soft, a nice length, and nicely finished. I’d say they go to 11. I got the ones with no logo.


----------



## Doctor Damage




----------



## GregorSamsa

Is anyone able to compare Brooks Brothers' Original Fit with current Lacoste L1212? I pretty much only have the BB ones and a large fits great. I've read that Lacoste tends to shrink much more and, while the L1212 is the "classic cut," it still runs smaller than BB. Due to both of those things, I am wondering if I am in need of an XXL in Lacoste? Or would anyone suggest otherwise? I like having extra room and full cut polos, but I don't want to end up swimming in it.


----------



## Eligius

In my experience, the Lacoste 1212 does not shrink as long as you avoid the dryer. If it goes through a typical hot dryer setting, it will shrink a lot, and for me be unwearable. But barring that, the fit is great, and it’s my favorite all around.


----------



## Doctor Damage

GregorSamsa said:


> Is anyone able to compare Brooks Brothers' Original Fit with current Lacoste L1212? I pretty much only have the BB ones and a large fits great. I've read that Lacoste tends to shrink much more and, while the L1212 is the "classic cut," it still runs smaller than BB. Due to both of those things, I am wondering if I am in need of an XXL in Lacoste? Or would anyone suggest otherwise? I like having extra room and full cut polos, but I don't want to end up swimming in it.


I wear a size L in Bean, BB classic fit, and Ralphie traditional fit but a I wear a size 6 (XL) in Lacoste classic 1212. Same overall fit. So yeah, the Lacoste classic 1212 fits one size small in my experience.


----------



## shygddt

PRL polos are made in cambodia now and they shrink significantly more than the Vietnam made ones. Recently bought two that I probably won't wear anymore due to how much they've shrunk.


----------



## Doctor Damage

One thing that really annoys me about the Ralphie shirt, and one of the main reasons I don't own a dozen of them, is the cloth tag that says "classic" fit or whatever is sewn to the shirt's yoke. It's a bad spot if you're the sort of person who is annoyed by tags, but as I learned to my regret taking those tags off is difficult and can result in tearing the cloth. If they were sewn to the neck seam it would be easy to remove. I kinda like Bean best: they print the info on the inside of the shirt and it wears off fairly quickly; no tags to rub.


----------



## Danny

My favorite polo is still the BB one, although I have not bought any for a couple years, so not sure what they are like now. I also like the LL Bean ones. That about covers things for me. I prefer no logo, but if you have to have a logo...the Brooks logo is nice.


----------



## shygddt

Danny said:


> My favorite polo is still the BB one, although I have not bought any for a couple years, so not sure what they are like now. I also like the LL Bean ones. That about covers things for me. I prefer no logo, but if you have to have a logo...the Brooks logo is nice.


Brooks has polos with stretch now. So disappointing.

Really hoping they don't phase out the 100% cotton ones.


----------



## drpeter

There are so many threads about polo shirts, I can't search every message to see if someone has already mentioned this. But I find *Lands' End 100% Pima cotton, Peruvian-made polo shirts* to be top notch in appearance and quality. I think the Pima cotton also comes from Peru, but I am not certain. I haven't checked recently, but I believe they are reasonably priced. Once in a while, I see them with a Made in Hong Kong label. Most are short-sleeved, but one can also find long-sleeved ones, perfect for cooler weather, and for wearing under a cotton sport coat.

I have a whole slew of these LE Pima polos in all the colours I would want. The cloth has a soft hand, and a very graceful look. They have a nice cut and structure, wash and dry easily and do not wrinkle much. These shirts turn up with surprising regularity at my local thrift shops, they are often old stock and never worn, and their prices are laughably small! My current Community Thrift shop (formerly St Vinnie's) has a deal where you buy any one item of clothing for a flat rate of $2.50 and you get _two_ more items free! Can anyone beat that?

Late edit: I thought I'd add this link:

https://business.landsend.com/Busin...Short-Sleeve-Banded-Pima-Polo-Shirt/p/1953113


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Although I have previously posted on this thread, I am firmly on board with O'Connell's pique polos. The knits may be good, too, but I find pique cooler. They are made in Peru, they are sized generously and have quite long tails, and they show minimal shrinkage. Although there are not a huge array of colors, they cover the classics. If you do not like logos they are offered with no logos (or with a buffalo or the Buffalo lighthouse). Even at regular prices they are reasonable at $55 per. The details remind me why I fell in love with pique polos in the 1960s.


----------



## GregorSamsa

TKI67 said:


> Although I have previously posted on this thread, I am firmly on board with O'Connell's pique polos. The knits may be good, too, but I find pique cooler. They are made in Peru, they are sized generously and have quite long tails, and they show minimal shrinkage. Although there are not a huge array of colors, they cover the classics. If you do not like logos they are offered with no logos (or with a buffalo or the Buffalo lighthouse). Even at regular prices they are reasonable at $55 per. The details remind me why I fell in love with pique polos in the 1960s.


I have always been tempted to pick up some of these for the reasons you mention. I just can't seem to get into the three buttons though.

You also mentioned that they are made in Peru, and I've noticed quite a few menswear brands offering made in Peru polos. I love the look of the knitted striped ones with a solid collar. Still three button though :/ . Anyone know who the maker is?


----------



## Danny

shygddt said:


> Brooks has polos with stretch now. So disappointing.
> 
> Really hoping they don't phase out the 100% cotton ones.


What is it exactly that happened in the last 2-3 years with 'stretch' fabric? I feel like some manufacturer in Asia invented a technique to make cotton fabric with elastic materials integrated in and marketed it to 100% of clothing retailers. Overnight it seemed like all cotton trousers were 'stretch'. I understand the marketing pitch....A. overweight people [i.e. Americans] may feel comfortable in clothing that stretches and B. stretch wears out eventually and then you have to replace the garment. Good for retailers. It seemed to come into the marketplace all at once though. Was a bit odd.


----------



## drpeter

GregorSamsa said:


> I have always been tempted to pick up some of these for the reasons you mention. I just can't seem to get into the three buttons though.
> 
> You also mentioned that they are made in Peru, and I've noticed quite a few menswear brands offering made in Peru polos. I love the look of the knitted striped ones with a solid collar. Still three button though :/ . Anyone know who the maker is?


I think the reason why so many polo shirts are made in Peru is because pima cotton is cultivated extensively in Peru. The coastal regions of that country are ideally suited to cotton cultivation. I am not sure if the pique shirts are woven from pima cotton, but I suspect they are. Here is more information on Peruvian pima cotton:
https://www.peruvianconnection.com/category/fiber+and+product+information/peruvian+pima+cotton.do


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

GregorSamsa said:


> I have always been tempted to pick up some of these for the reasons you mention. I just can't seem to get into the three buttons though.
> 
> You also mentioned that they are made in Peru, and I've noticed quite a few menswear brands offering made in Peru polos. I love the look of the knitted striped ones with a solid collar. Still three button though :/ . Anyone know who the maker is?


I assume the aversion to three buttons is a preference for two. If that is the case, I find the opening on the O'Connell's, despite three buttons, to be appropriately slight and unobtrusive, so much so that I had not really noticed it. I do not like the long placket look, such as Criquet. I find them non-trad and reminiscent of Kramer on Seinfeld.


----------



## drpeter

TKI67 said:


> I assume the aversion to three buttons is a preference for two. If that is the case, I find the opening on the O'Connell's, despite three buttons, to be appropriately slight and unobtrusive, so much so that I had not really noticed it. I do not like the long placket look, such as Criquet. I find them non-trad and reminiscent of Kramer on Seinfeld.


This discussion reminds me of shirts I used to see fairly commonly in India and colonial Malaya half a century ago. These shirts were made of broadcloth and had regular straight collars, short plackets with two or three buttons, and long sleeves. It was pretty much a standard shirt, except for the fact that it did not button all the way down in front, and had to be pulled over one's head. My Dad had several (some of them with detachable celluloid collars). I own a couple of shirts in this style, picked up on eBay, and like the ones I used to see in my youth, the ones I have are custom-tailored, by Ascot Chang. I like the look, but they are best worn tucked into one's trousers, they have a tendency to bunch up a little in front if worn un-tucked. I think in the first half of the twentieth century, these types of short placket shirts were fairly common. I have even seen formal shirts with stud fronts and wing collars that have similarly short plackets.

It is also interesting to note that short plackets exist in other styles of shirts. The Indian _kurta_ is a well-known version, with a band collar and a long body from anywhere near regular shirt lengths to well past the knee. Versions of the _kurta_ also have embroidery around the placket. At this point, we have come far afield from the Western polo shirt, but the historic connections between the evolution of the Western shirt and its counterparts in other regions of the world might be an enjoyable area of study for those interested in clothes and styles. I'll see if such an analysis has been undertaken by anyone.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

drpeter said:


> This discussion reminds me of shirts I used to see fairly commonly some decades ago. These shirts were made of broadcloth and had regular (not button down) collars, short plackets with two or three buttons, and long sleeves. It was pretty much a standard shirt, except for the fact that it did not button all the way down, and had to be pulled over one's head. My Dad had several, some of them with detachable celluloid collars. I own a couple of these shirts picked up on eBay, and like the ones I used to see in my youth, the ones I picked up were custom-tailored, by Ascot Chang. I like the look, but they are best worn tucked into one's trousers, they have a tendency to bunch up a little in front if worn un-tucked. I think in the first half of the twentieth century, these types of short placket shirts were fairly common. I have even seen formal shirts with stud fronts and wing collars that have similarly short plackets.
> 
> It is also interesting to note that short plackets exist in other styles of shirts. The Indian _kurta_ is a well-known version, with a band collar and a long body from anywhere near regular shirt lengths to well past the knee. Versions of the _kurta_ also have embroidery around the placket. At this point, we have come far afield from the Western polo shirt, but the historic connections between the evolution of the Western shirt and its counterparts in other regions of the world might be an enjoyable area of study for those interested in clothes and styles. I'll see if such an analysis has been undertaken by anyone.


I remember those pullover shirts. I had one, and it was bizarre. It was a synthetic fabric that quickly assumed a dingy tone which began as white. It had a fairly short point button down collar, a lefthand chest pocket, and (drum roll) a deep, about 1", hem that went to a V back and front so that it could be worn untucked. I have no recollection how it entered or exited my life as it was the mid-1960s, and both my father and I wore Gant, Eagle, or Hathaway shirts.

I find these sorts of designs quite interesting. Just because I am a hidebound TNSIL type doesn't mean I cannot appreciate diversity! In Austin one sees a lot of polos. The only shirts more common are tee shirts. Yet you very rarely see a very traditional polo like Brooks, RPL, or Lacoste except for hipsters who seem to like the super slim Lacostes. What you see are very fitted modern fabrics, usually touted for their wicking properties and, far too often in our climate, in black!

i note more and more people embracing these newly created fabrics, and quite honestly some look pretty nice. We have come a long way from the Ban-Lon of the early 1960s.


----------



## drpeter

I thought an image of the short placket shirt might be useful. I think it is called a _popover_ placket:


----------



## drpeter

TKI67 said:


> I remember those pullover shirts. I had one, and it was bizarre. It was a synthetic fabric that quickly assumed a dingy tone which began as white. It had a fairly short point button down collar, a lefthand chest pocket, and (drum roll) a deep, about 1", hem that went to a V back and front so that it could be worn untucked. I have no recollection how it entered or exited my life as it was the mid-1960s, and both my father and I wore Gant, Eagle, or Hathaway shirts.
> 
> I find these sorts of designs quite interesting. Just because I am a hidebound TNSIL type doesn't mean I cannot appreciate diversity! In Austin one sees a lot of polos. The only shirts more common are tee shirts. Yet you very rarely see a very traditional polo like Brooks, RPL, or Lacoste except for hipsters who seem to like the super slim Lacostes. What you see are very fitted modern fabrics, usually touted for their wicking properties and, far too often in our climate, in black!
> 
> i note more and more people embracing these newly created fabrics, and quite honestly some look pretty nice. We have come a long way from the Ban-Lon of the early 1960s.


That is indeed bizarre! Probably your shirt would have fit well into Kramer's wardrobe.

TNSIL -- I had to look that up, LOL. Traditional Natural Shoulder Ivy League is what I found.

Sometimes I get thrown a bit when I hear the Brooks Brothers Polo Shirt mentioned. This was the original term used by BB for the button-down shirt they copied from English polo players and popularized in the US. Now those shirts are rarely called polo shirts (or more accurately, polo collar shirts), and the term has been taken over by the short placket, half sleeve, knits that we all wear.

I think the evolution of shirts is, like many other items of menswear, governed by an arc that bends towards comfort and informality. I understand this, and yet, I also wish that there was room for some degree of formality in our social settings, so that formal dressing has a place in our everyday life. When I taught at university, I liked to dress somewhat formally, in sport coat and tie, and it helped to maintain a certain line between myself and my jeans-clad charges. I wanted to emphasize the fact that I was their teacher, and not their pal. On the whole, I think this strategy worked out, and the students also were appreciative of my sartorial efforts.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

drpeter said:


> That is indeed bizarre! Probably your shirt would have fit well into Kramer's wardrobe.
> 
> TNSIL -- I had to look that up, LOL. Traditional Natural Shoulder Ivy League is what I found.
> 
> Sometimes I get thrown a bit when I hear the Brooks Brothers Polo Shirt mentioned. This was the original term used by BB for the button-down shirt they copied from English polo players and popularized in the US. Now those shirts are rarely called polo shirts (or more accurately, polo collar shirts), and the term has been taken over by the short placket, half sleeve, knits that we all wear.
> 
> I think the evolution of shirts is, like many other items of menswear, governed by an arc that bends towards comfort and informality. I understand this, and yet, I also wish that there was room for some degree of formality in our social settings, so that formal dressing has a place in our everyday life. When I taught at university, I liked to dress somewhat formally, in sport coat and tie, and it helped to maintain a certain line between myself and my jeans-clad charges. I wanted to emphasize the fact that I was their teacher, and not their pal. On the whole, I think this strategy worked out, and the students also were appreciative of my sartorial efforts.


How easily I adopted the convention of calling the Brooks knit sleeve shirts polos, forgetting that was what they called OCBDs when they were introduced. Ironically, Brooks Brothers has done the same thing! Yes, TNSIL is the best I can do, because the term Trad seems to need particularization. Harris' original premise, the J. Press, Andover Shop crew, is in my experience a fairly narrow slice of what this Forum treats as Trad. The term preppy is distasteful to a lot of folks, but It actually fits me pretty well if you go by Birnbach's criteria. I always appreciated teachers and professors who dressed well. I perceived it as a model to grow into. I, too, like preserving some formality. I often recall Harriet Vane in _Gaudy Night _observing that as people grew older they appreciated formality more (although I am sure Sayers said it far better than I paraphrased it). I am drifting far afield from "best polo," but it occurs to me that people who link the death of traditional clothing (articles on Brooks and their ilk) as symbolic of the end of a world run by and for old white men may have missed a point: Diversity is enriching. My keeping up my mode of dress and appreciation for formality actually contribute to diversity in this world that has mostly gone on to other things.


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> I thought an image of the short placket shirt might be useful. I think it is called a _popover_ placket:
> 
> View attachment 48554


Several year back I went a little crazy over Popovers, buying one of every design I could find that fit me. Then I developed a midriff, over which a popover shirt didn't look quite right. The popovers are still hidden away somewhere in this hoard, but haven't been worn in years!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Several year back I went a little crazy over Popovers, buying one of every design I could find that fit me. Then I developed a midriff, over which a popover shirt didn't look quite right. The popovers are still hidden away somewhere in this hoard, but haven't been worn in years!


I am waiting for someone to say "I love popovers. I could eat a basket of them!"


----------



## drpeter

TKI67 said:


> I am waiting for someone to say "I love popovers. I coukd eat a basket of them!"


Aren't popovers like Yorkshire pudding, the classic accompaniment to roast beef? Now we are drifting really far from the polo shirt!


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> I am waiting for someone to say "I love popovers. I coukd eat a basket of them!"


Yes



drpeter said:


> Aren't popovers like Yorkshire pudding, the classic accompaniment to roast beef?


Yes


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes


I am pretty sure I have spilled popover crumbs on some terrific polos!


----------



## drpeter

TKI67 said:


> I am pretty sure I have spilled popover crumbs on some terrific polos!


Which lends itself to a new phrase "popovers on a popover"


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

As David Niven must have said, "The popovers were lovely, but I must get back to polo."


----------



## Bermuda

I'm going with Brooks Brothers. Perfect fit and high quality pique material


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The point, pure and simple, is that for over a century J. Press has manufactured pretty much everything but socks and sweaters in the USA. They have, especially in recent years, traded heavily on MIUSA and the way its cachet appeals to most TNSIL types. A person on this forum who does not appreciate the strong connection of this type of clothing with American makers is in my estimation a bit outside the norm, but that is certainly their right. 

Their product descriptions have gotten progressively less and less detailed. My disappointment in the item has as much as anything to do with the fact that a fabric described as flannel has none of the characteristics I associate with flannel. Its appearance is more like serge. The fact it was MIC relates more to disappointment in Press and its choices than in the item or China. 

The jacket, other than the fabric itself, fits fine, and I will wear it, but it is not in my estimation on a par with a brand like Southwick. 

On a different topic, having had my heritage slandered I just do not feel good about being on Ask Andy anymore, but I felt my last comment deserved clarification.


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

My thought on best made day to day? Lacoste for me. I have a few that are decades old....and I rarely see anyone else wearing them so the logo doesn't bother me. Frankly I find them a bit comforting as they've not changed in how long? Collar and arm bands are perfect. And I can iron them to like no others, they really hold a good press.

Funny sort of Covid faux pas:

Prior to, day to day wear was suit and tie. With the shut down and gradual reopening we were then dressed down to Corporate casual...which deteriorated as the months went on to the point that we, (I), were wearing Levis at times.

I had purchased three BB polos as they were closing out "last years" colors, (hmm black, blue and red), back in February at the BB in the mall...(Wow, don't think I've been to the mall since). They all had contrasting logos. Well, I made the mistake of wearing two of them during a one week period. Everyone joked I must have hit a sale.


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

TKI67 said:


> On a different topic, having had my heritage slandered I just do not feel good about being on Ask Andy anymore, but I felt my last comment deserved clarification.


I've gone and re-read the entire thread to see where the offense was committed and found none. I then searched via your posts and saw the slight..

Look, I'm new here so my input has little to no bearing on your final decision but it is members like you that have drawn me to and kept me here on these forums.

I'm sure I am not alone in saying you would be missed.

On a lighter note, as a man of Italo-Finn descent I too have felt the sting of stereotypical derision.

Why just yesterday some insensitive SOB joke within earshot joked:

How can you tell a Finnish extrovert from a Finnish introvert? The Finnish introvert will look at his shoes while he is talking to you, the extrovert will look at yours.


----------



## smmrfld

The Great Garbanzo said:


> I've gone and re-read the entire thread to see where the offense was committed and found none. I then searched via your posts and saw the slight..
> 
> Look, I'm new here so my input has little to no bearing on your final decision but it is members like you that have drawn me to and kept me here on these forums.
> 
> I'm sure I am not alone in saying you would be missed.
> 
> On a lighter note, as a man of Italo-Finn descent I too have felt the sting of stereotypical derision.
> 
> Why just yesterday some insensitive SOB joke within earshot joked:
> 
> How can you tell a Finnish extrovert from a Finnish introvert? The Finnish introvert will look at his shoes while he is talking to you, the extrovert will look at yours.


Just FYI, this is the second time that OP has done this following a perceived slight or someone disagreeing with him.


----------

